# 1st Annual Jonboat Regional Alabama Vs. Georgia....



## HAWGHUNNA

is in the works.

AGREED DATE - March 27th 2010

AGREED LOCATION - Lake Jarvis Lucas (Macon Georgia),the closest thing to a central location between Atlanta Ga. and Pheonix City Ala.

ENTRY FEES - $600.00 per State's Circuit.

PAYOUT - Winners take all (Probably,still undecided).Jeff Stone of the Alabama Gang and myself will be seeking some sponsorship for the tourney,so payout(s) may vary.

Participants will include the top 6 teams from the 2009 J-BAIT and the top 6 teams from the Alabama Jonboat Championship.

Although some of the J-BAIT top 6 teams have fished Lake Lucas a few times,the Lake is closed throughout the winter months and will reopen for fishing on the first weekend in March giving everyone equal time for practice.

Jeff and I are optimistic about what this event may be capable of turning into in the future.I will keep team Georgia updated on this thread as all the details come about.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

TEAM GEORGIA

1- Terry Lee - Keith Howard - Lil' Water Bassin'
2- Djafer Ljubuncic - David Jefferies - Jonboat Bass Association
3- Jim Lee - Ted Lee - Southern Jonboat Anglers
4- Rick Burns - Chris Day - Southern Jonboat Anglers
5- Jay Yarter - Blake Yarter - High Voltage Bass Anglers
6- Jeremy Givens - Claude Givens - High Voltage Bass Anglers


----------



## MASTERBASS02

alabama is very excited about this and cant wait for this to take place.terry we are grateful for you man and we cant wait to fish with yall guys.i think with your guys agreeing lets set it in stone. lets black and white the rules and and maybe discuss some past champions provisionals and things that keep our ambassadours alive in this thing for years to come.the lake looked good to me from what i see.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

TEAM ALABAMA

1st- Jerry Savage and Mark Cameron
2nd-Jeff Stone and Jean Vachon
3rd-Bo Lamberson and Rick Roop
4th-James Hawthorne and Jeff Berry
5th-Danny Milner and Brent Eiland
6th-Bryan Britton and Ricky Folds 

All teams will be representing Master Bass Jons


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jeff,

It takes at least 2 States to make this event happen,and we appreciate your club from Alabama wanting to be a part in this event.

We can put this event in Black and White right here and now,all you have to do is say that the Lake and Date and Entry Fees above work for you guys ..... and it is on.

We can iron out the payout details as we go along,but with only $1,200.00 up for grabs at this point ..... I like winners take all,or $1,000.00 first,$200.00 second sounds good also.

As far as rules,we can set those right here on this thread as well.

And,by Past Champions provisional ..... I take that you mean,the winners of this event gets an invitation each year whether they qualify through either state's top six or not ..... provided that they have competed in one of our jonboat clubs as a team the following year.


----------



## Steve78

Good deal Terry, this is the beginning of a whole southeastern championship.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Steve78 said:


> Good deal Terry, this is the beginning of a whole southeastern championship.



Thanks Steve,

I feel as though with the popularity of Jonboat Bass Clubs,that we as anglers are ready to see the bar get raised a lil' bit.

I'm seriously considering an invite for the Cold Water Bass Club into the 2010 J-BAIT,you have shown true dedication towards making y'all's club work.And I know of several guys that are glad to have some Jonboat tourneys to compete in during the late fall and winter months,thanks for your enthusiasm.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

those were nice fish chris caught there last year. looks like some big stringers can be caught.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> those were nice fish chris caught there last year. looks like some big stringers can be caught.



It should be fun since no pressure will have been put on the lake for several months ...... Chris just got lucky,but at least he let us know what to throw


----------



## MASTERBASS02

im going down thursday to get familiar with the drive and the lake a little,going to make reservations for 3 rooms while im there.just got alabama a motel sponser lets do it.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> im going down thursday to get familiar with the drive and the lake a little,going to make reservations for 3 rooms while im there.just got alabama a motel sponser lets do it.



The lake is only open on FRIDAY,SATURDAY and SUNDAY Jeff.

A motel sponsor already ? *SWEET*


----------



## MASTERBASS02

yea were only fishing friday ,thursday were going to bass pro. terry


----------



## MASTERBASS02

unless you can give me that contact number and get us in early.


----------



## Steve78

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Thanks Steve,
> 
> I feel as though with the popularity of Jonboat Bass Clubs,that we as anglers are ready to see the bar get raised a lil' bit.
> 
> I'm seriously considering an invite for the Cold Water Bass Club into the 2010 J-BAIT,you have shown true dedication towards making y'all's club work.And I know of several guys that are glad to have some Jonboat tourneys to compete in during the late fall and winter months,thanks for your enthusiasm.



Appreciate it, got some of the guys wanting to turn this into a full time club already, gonna have to wait and see.  I'm having alot of fun doing this, and I have learned the last couple months what you,Smitty, Rick B and Mark really have to do to make these things run smoothly. Are you coming to Black Shoals Sat??


----------



## MASTERBASS02

randall marine is good to us here in phenix city


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> randall marine is good to us here in phenix city



I can tell !!!!!!!

Congrats on the sponsorship Jeff,and I look forward to meeting you brother ....... If I'm off work on Friday,I may drive down to Lucas and fish a spell with y'all.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

heck yea you dont even have to bring your boat if ya want ill fish in the middle and give you my front motor.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> heck yea you dont even have to bring your boat if ya want ill fish in the middle and give you my front motor.



Thanks for the invitation Jeff,but these Ga. Boyz may kick me off their team if I'm seen with the competition......not that I'm a threat to teach anyone anything


----------



## T LEE

*Lucas*

Lake lucas works for me.
I'm not sure i can talk Chris Day into fishing lucas but i will try!!!

This lake may also be a better choise for the 2010 j bait


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

T LEE said:


> Lake lucas works for me.
> I'm not sure i can talk Chris Day into fishing lucas but i will try!!!
> 
> This lake may also be a better choise for the 2010 j bait



Maybe 2011,instead of the beaten up dead sea VARNER


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Steve78 said:


> Appreciate it, got some of the guys wanting to turn this into a full time club already, gonna have to wait and see.  I'm having alot of fun doing this, and I have learned the last couple months what you,Smitty, Rick B and Mark really have to do to make these things run smoothly. Are you coming to Black Shoals Sat??



Steve,there is already too many full time jonboat trails IMHO,date conflicts already hurt many club's turnouts.....I feel like the late fall early winter months that you originally planned the club for will work out much better for turnouts ........ But who am I to say?


----------



## Jim Lee

I soke with Rick Burns. He`s in and may schedule a tournament the week before if it won`t be off limits. Ted & I will show up to donate.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jim Lee said:


> I spoke with Rick Burns. He`s in and may schedule a tournament the week before if it won`t be off limits. Ted & I will show up to donate.



I was thinking that only the last 4 days before the tourney would be off limits,we will see how Jeff feels about the off limits rule.

Thanks for contacting Rick,and the Yarters are in .... still waiting to hear from the Givens.

Joffer said that he would be honored to represent Georgia,as long as it was legal for a Bosnian to do so.


----------



## LIPS

Cant get Chris Day to fish? lol  Didnt GON write and article with him about throwing shakey heads at Lucas? LOL.  I think you guys shouldnt block fishing for 4 days.  Just the day before the event.  Give them Alabama boys a chance to learn the lake without having to drive weeks ahead of time to practice.  Im sure most of them will take a few days off for this event.  Just my 2 cent!

You picked a dang good fish'n hole though.


----------



## bassnbrent

whats up fisher men from the masterbassjons
 club


----------



## bassnbrent

jeff


----------



## MASTERBASS02

sup brent you in right


----------



## bassnbrent

its me after  1 year lol


----------



## bassnbrent

are u there jeff


----------



## bassnbrent

i am excited about this friday fishing on lake lucas.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

me too, looks like bryan and jerry  going as well. is micheal going with us?


----------



## Jerk

Looks to me like Alabama may just go ahead and mail in their money to Hawghunna and save a trip.  You guys picked a lake in your backyard that you've fished dozens of times.

I like your odds!


----------



## J RAY

Team Givens is in, sounds like fun . I have never been to Lucas but looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## bassnbrent

he  wants to


----------



## bassnbrent

are u fishing in the turnery jerk


----------



## bassnbrent

was up hawghunna jeff speaks highly of you


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> Looks to me like Alabama may just go ahead and mail in their money to Hawghunna and save a trip.  You guys picked a lake in your backyard that you've fished dozens of times.
> 
> I like your odds!



This is old news 

Chris Day is probably the only guy that is on this TEAM that has MAYBE fished Lucas a dozen times,and,an hour and a half drive is hardly in the back yard.

I mentioned to Jeff Stone (BAMA CAPTAIN) that some of us have fished the lake and some of us (at least 4) have not,Lucas (Macon) is a central location from Atlanta,Athens,and Phoenix City (where most teams will travel from) ..... It just seemed like a good fit.

Jeff and the Alabama Gang are gonna spend quite a few hours between now and then on Lake Lucas,and will probably come up with as many hours if not more than I have logged there.

And the BAMA GANG only appreciates the info that REMINEX gave them with his GON article ...... Jeff already knew about it in advance.

We got tha ball rollin',so get those N.C guys straightened out so that we can do a threesome next time.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

thats right hunna shakey head is one of our alabama strong points we fish for shoal bass in many of our tx down here at all these mill dams and they love the shakey head.i cant wait to go and shakey head the crap of those fish.were in like flynn. getting us some shirts in the works and looking for a cup we can ingrave every years winners in after each tx.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> thats right hunna shakey head is one of our alabama strong points we fish for shoal bass in many of our tx down here at all these mill dams and they love the shakey head.i cant wait to go and shakey head the crap of those fish.were in like flynn. getting us some shirts in the works and looking for a cup we can ingrave every years winners in after each tx.



DON'T YOU GET RED & BLACK SHIRTS MADE UP NOW....

Constant Threat Custom Baits will sponsor TEAM GEORGIA shirts,we can't have y'all lookin' prettier than us.

And the CUP idea is a great one ...... Don't say a word SOUTHERN JONBOAT ANGLERS

I will try to round up some product sponsorship,shouldn't be to hard since my partner and I used EDGE LURES' Trickster Worm to help us win the J-BAIT ..... And,OH YEAH,I believe that I can get everyone that participates a J-BAIT Combo Kit from Constant Threat Custom Baits .... since their June Bug Brush-N-Vader Jig tipped with their June Bug Vybra Clawz "Cray-Z-Craw" was the bait that put the kicker in the box that day.

And I'll contact several other product sponsors that have been very generous to help us out with the J-BAIT over the past 6 years.

I don't can what anybody says ..... This is fun stuff.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

bassnbrent said:


> was up hawghunna jeff speaks highly of you



Hello Brent,

First off ..... Welcome to the forum man,I appreciate the kind gestures that Jeff sends my way.

I ain't nobody,other than a prideful Jonboat angler like the guys that you enjoy competing against.

I just had a vision about 10 years ago about trying to take Jonboat anglin' to another level,and the good Lord has been good enough to me (us as anglers) to see some of the visions through.

This type of fellowship,and friendly competition is what drives me to try to put together something a lil' bigger that what we now enjoy,and good people like Jeff and yourself are what is needed to pull it off.

I give a big thanks to MASTER BASS JONS for agreeing to get together with the Georgia Jonboat Circuit's top 6 teams next year for the first ever jonboat regional event.


----------



## bassnbrent

will you be there friday hawg


----------



## bassnbrent

i cant think of any thing better than being in my john boat with my fishing pole in my hand fishing with  friends  wow


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

bassnbrent said:


> will you be there friday hawg



Hard to say at this time,work has been short and if I can land a few hours working ..... that's what I'll be doing,but if no work shows up - I may pull tha ole Generic Ranger down there


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

bassnbrent said:


> i cant think of any thing better than being in my john boat with my fishing pole in my hand fishing with  friends  wow



Hard to beat a good ole jonboat tourney with tha boyz,that's for sure.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

hunna were going down friday morning and going to stay saturday as well if you not busy come on down with us.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> hunna were going down friday morning and going to stay saturday as well if you not busy come on down with us.



I'm going to bid on a siding job tomorrow evening,so if all goes well .... I'll be working Friday,and Saturday is filled with goodies to do around the home stead in preparation of a teen Halloween party.

I would like to at least ride down there and meet TEAM BAMA ,let's see how my bid request goes tomorrow and I'll know if I can make it or not.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

good enough brother. i know how that is all to well.got to love it i had my best year of my company this year but the winter season is coming all to soon people dont buy roofs in the winter.good luck on that job.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

North Carolina Jonboat Circuit is showing some interest in joining us for the regional.

See J-BAIT Results thread on Fresh Water Fishing Forum.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Correction:

We have no intrest in fishing at the current location. 
The Alabama boys can give their money away if they want to, thats up to them. We want a neutral site.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Correction:
> 
> We have no intrest in fishing at the current location.
> The Alabama boys can give their money away if they want to, thats up to them. We want a neutral site.



This is understandable Rat,but still N.C is showing interest towards joining us ..... Just not in what Jerk called "Our Back Yard".

I have no problem locating and or competing on a neutral site for the 3 circuits (I spent hours doing this earlier this year),I just can't ask BAMA to consider a another site since,they have already make motel arrangements to get acquainted with the proposed site.

Jeff may chine in this evening and say that no funds have been exchanged for the rooms,and it is not to late to go with a neutral site for the 3 circuits to get together.But if their sponsor has payed for the rooms already ....... IMHO,The show must go on as planned.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

i up for what ever, but the only thing is we tried to do this with all and nothing was done so we (ala/ga) went and put it together and now we have made plans going down tomorrow and staying the weekend. i just think any where we decide is someones backyard and the fish dont know where your boats from.if i find fish ill catch em if not i wont done both many times its fishing you want to fish or wine?im fishing


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> i up for what ever, but the only thing is we tried to do this with all and nothing was done so we (ala/ga) went and put it together and now we have made plans going down tomorrow and staying the weekend. i just think any where we decide is someones backyard and the fish dont know where your boats from.if i find fish ill catch em if not i wont done both many times its fishing you want to fish or wine?im fishing



Lake Lucas - March 27th 2010 it is then.

Looking forward to it Master Bass Jons.

Mr. Jim Lee has ordered a Custom Engraved Measuring Board from Gator Grip to be Awarded to the Big Bass Champ at the tournament ... Thanks Jim.

Constant Threat Custom Baits will have a Jig-N-Crawz combo for each angler participating.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Yall have fun at this little pot tourney. 12 boats wont pay back enough to get your gas money back. Maybe next year we can get a decent tournament together.

Good luck to the Alabama team. I am pulling for ya

While researching on the web I seen where my favorite character in the movie "The Dirty Dozen" was from Phenix City (Maggot). I would like to visit sometime, sounds like my kind of place


----------



## MASTERBASS02

Theres two kind of people in this world???????????????


----------



## T LEE

Sounds like team alabama are going to be a hand full!!!!
Lake lucas at this time of year is a crapshoot for anybody.
pre spawn bass scattered all over the lake. 2 of the clubs in our area don't even have a tournament there. 
Does anyone fish the jonboat trail for the money
I look foward to fishing with the alabama gang and hope the N.C. team shows up down here this year and team GA will spend some gas money next year.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

T LEE said:


> Sounds like team alabama are going to be a hand full!!!!
> Lake lucas at this time of year is a crapshoot for anybody.
> pre spawn bass scattered all over the lake. 2 of the clubs in our area don't even have a tournament there.
> Does anyone fish the jonboat trail for the money
> I look foward to fishing with the alabama gang and hope the N.C. team shows up down here this year and team GA will spend some gas money next year.



Well put T LEE,

I'm sure that Bama will be tough .... I'm positive that their enthusiasm is top notch. 

I just hope that my team can qualify again next year, since the J-BAIT will be held at High Falls Lake

I've talked to and received private messages from a few Ga. teams that want to fish this regional ..... they are saying .... "Next year it is GAME ON AT THE J-BAIT".


----------



## bassnbrent

wasup nc rat


----------



## bassnbrent

you should come to phenix city  lots of places to fish here


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

I thought the tournament was going to be March 27th? Who gives a crap how it fishes now?

No way I can make it March 27th anyway. We are already filled up every weekend through the spring.

Why not have it in December or January? There's not that many tournaments going on during that time. Most hunting seasons are over by January 1st.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

bassnbrent said:


> you should come to phenix city  lots of places to fish here



I seen that. Yall got many jon boat only areas? 
Up here we share the lake with the bass boats, with a couple electric onlys thrown in. All we got is Kerr, Falls, Jordan, and Harris. They are ok but it is a lot of pressure on the bass.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Rules NOTE : The Group/Club Champions at the South Eastern Regional Jonboat Championship will be decided by total combined weight of each Group/Club.

If a participating state has less than the 6 teams that have qualified to represent them in the tournament,then obviously they could be at a disadvantage.

This rule was put into place to try to get a full attendance for the event.So please,if you qualified to represent you state's jonboat circuit ..... show your support by competing in this tournament.


----------



## Jerk

Well, since I got dragged into this conversation, I will retort.....

Rat said I bring out the "bad" in people. I think I cause people to have to think outside of their own hard-headedness. That's uncomfortable sometimes, and I understand your bewilderment, Rat.

With that said, I have no interest in being president of anything. I love to fish and I hate to lose. Period. But I also love rules and seeing them following, which is what this post is actually about.

I would like to provide a little bit of information about this year's "NC state championship".........there wasn't one. There never has been one. We're still waiting to fish the first one.

The Bassbusters (NCRat's club) had to nearly be begged last year to fish this tournament. Lips and I brought it up. The JBFC sent their top six teams (by season finishing position) to the state tournament that we arranged. The Bassbusters sent whoever wanted to go, in whatever boats they could....and they actually had anglers switch teams DURING the event. Granted, they beat us by over a dozen pounds in the two day event, but that is beside the point I'm trying to make.

If an NC club can't follow the rules and present to the GA and AL clubs their TRUE season top six, then I wouldn't allow any of us here in NC to fish at all. The Bassbusters this season didn't "take charge" of the championship event. They hijacked it, put six teams in it that were NOT their top six, and the other club that fished joined right in, and they had a pot tournament. At the end of it, they called somebody the state champions, but there was no criteria for getting into the tournament from those two clubs except whatever inter-club politics got played and whose buddy you were.

We were completely excluded from the organization of this event, and therefore boycotted the "pot tournament" that they held and called a state championship. It was the usual, disorganized, redneck, halfway done NC junk that I've dealt with for three years now. There is NO leadership in North Carolina's jon boat system, and anytime that someone tries to bring up rules and stipulations for entry, folks start trouble and strong arm their way into positions they don't belong in......exemplified by this year's hijacking of the NC state event.

The teams that NC Rat presented to you as the top six from this tournament are not the top six from a state championship. If you choose those six teams, that is up to you. I'm just letting you know what has actually happened up here so you can set some groundrules for the NC clubs (and others) to follow and prove that they have followed so that we are not sending just whoever in the world wants to fish to a regional event.....which is exactly what it looks like is being proposed from NC. I am truly jealous of GA's clubs organization and hope that one day we can get a grip and get rid of some of the fools who ruin ours.


----------



## Jerk

But........since it appears that the above listed NC teams have rejected your offer, if you ARE willing to take the JBFC's top six teams from our season this year, I believe that we could put those guys together and possibly fish this event.

What say ye?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> But........since it appears that the above listed NC teams have rejected your offer, if you ARE willing to take the JBFC's top six teams from our season this year, I believe that we could put those guys together and possibly fish this event.
> 
> What say ye?



Since Bama's regional team is of one club,and NCRIVERRAT has declined our invitation that was previously given ...... and I just talked to Jeff Stone (of Master Bass Jons) about this post,and he feels like you guys deserve every right to join us .....

By all means Jerk,bring on the JBFC's top 6 and lets do a threesome.Since N.C has never officially had a top six,and the JBFC want in on this first lil' regional ..... LET'S FISH JERK!!!!

Please provide a link to the JBFC's points standings sir.


----------



## Jerk

2009 Standings
Final Standings for the 2009 Seasons
Team                   Place              Points 
Junior/ Rat            1                    653 
Jerk N Lips             2                    644 
 Bank Robbers       3                    617 
Luke/Jp                  4                     602 
Castaways             5                    602 
Bass-R-Us              6                    568 
Black & Tan            7                    564 
 We Can't Fish        8                    540 
R & J                        9                    413 
Burlington Boys    10                    356 


Here's a link to the site.  www.thejbfc.club.officelive.com
Posts within the Season Discussion forum have more info.

It's obviously worth noting that I haven't had a chance to talk to ANY of the JBFC guys yet as I just read all this tonight, but I think we can put this together.


----------



## Jerk

If we get this together, are you guys interested in having all three clubs eat together perhaps the night before or the night afterwards?

Buckners sounds good to me!  Perhaps followed by a trip to Bass Pro?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> If we get this together, are you guys interested in having all three clubs eat together perhaps the night before or the night afterwards?
> 
> Buckners sounds good to me!  Perhaps followed by a trip to Bass Pro?



Good suggestion Jerk,I'm game,guess we will have to wait and see what/where room arrangements and such are done at.

Buckner's has slammin' food for sure though,and there is a BBQ Shack right across from the BPS in Macon.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk,

Could we get some I.D on these guys,First and Last Names please.

JBFC 2009 Final Standings

Junior/ Rat 
Jerk N Lips 
Bank Robbers 
Luke/Jp 
Castaways 
Bass-R-Us 

Let's do this legit.


----------



## Jerk

Hunna, I spoke by text with our club President Vinny Moreschi (Bank Robbers boat captain) today.  He said he's more than interested in having the JBFC represent NC this year at this tournament.  I will try to get you two guys in contact by the end of this weekend.  I gave you his number already I think.  Give him a ring!

I'm really excited about this!


----------



## MASTERBASS02

Well fellas were back from our 2 days at lucas and wow what a deep lake.some good healthy bass with good color.we did do fairly well maybe not a 1st place sack but 1st day about 8 pounds or better, and did find 2 nice ens 2nd day over 3lbs each. Fishing was real slow bout a fish every 45 mins scatterd all over. No pattern.

Jerk please come on and join us lets do it 3 states, eatin yea thats what bama boys do i would be honored to have dinner with yall guys.lets all stay at the same hotels, let me know when yall are ready and well book rooms at the same place.my sponsor said he was ready when yall are.


----------



## bassnbrent

wow what a  lake it is hugh jeff and i seen places that were 50 to 60 feet deep. we had a very good time. hard to find fish and what thay wont. thay seem to like the yellow belly sucker worm with purple dots . im ready to go fish against ga and nc it will be fun


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Hey Hawghunna, see me on that list too? You see me on first list? You want to see me on the Shallow River Clubs list too? 

I tried to tell you last year that I qualified to fish no matter what way you wanted to do it.


----------



## Jerk

I can't seem to find your name at the top of any lists here except with Junior's right next to it.  I'm gonna keep looking in case I'm missing it somewhere? 

But, if you are, you could fish representing the state of Alaska.  You could probably beat us by yourself.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Look at the past 15 years of the Bassbusters and you will see. Would have seen it this year if my partner son had not died and he had not quit. 

Lame arguement there buddy.
Looking forward to watching the NC team (JBFC, without their 1st place team) compete


----------



## Jerk

I bet you are!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> I can't seem to find your name at the top of any lists here except with Junior's right next to it.  I'm gonna keep looking in case I'm missing it somewhere?
> 
> But, if you are, you could fish representing the state of Alaska.  You could probably beat us by yourself.



I'm not quite sure what you guys mean here,It appears to me that by the JBFC representing N.C ..... that Jr. and Rat are listed as the #1 seeded team,and it also appears that NCRIVERRAT stands firm on his decision on not participating in our "Back Yard".

So don't dwell on Rat and his decision,if Jr. had a substitute fish for Rat during a JBFC event,and Jr. wants to come down and help you guys represent (alone or with that particular sub.) at the Regional ...... Bring that team along,if not,bring the other 5 teams that qualified JBFC top 6.

I'm not getting into all tha drama that was started during the last regional debate,the event is set.If you guys want to fish ....... Bring down the JBFC top 6.


----------



## LIPS

Or, since I will probably get excluded from all this.  Can I sub as the #6 team and fish alone. My brother will likely have his sub partner from the last 3 tournaments since I moved but we both have boats and I did finish top 6 for JBFC.  What you think about that if JERK and I dont team up?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> Or, since I will probably get excluded from all this.  Can I sub as the #6 team and fish alone. My brother will likely have his sub partner from the last 3 tournaments since I moved but we both have boats and I did finish top 6 for JBFC.  What you think about that if JERK and I dont team up?



The captain of each qualifying team may represent that team with his choice of partner,as long as his partner participated in at least one event with him at a club event in which his team qualified through.

The only way that a co-captain (partner) can represent a team or boat is for him to have competed on said team as the partner more times than any other partner,and the captain of that team can not participate.

No boat/team that decides not to or can not make the event will be allowed to have someone else compete in it's spot.

Sorry ..... these are the rules that apply to the Jonboat Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament,and will also apply at the regional.I understand that you did qualify as the partner on the #2 seeded team for the JBFC ,therefore you must compete in that boat.


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> The captain of each qualifying team may represent that team with his choice of partner,as long as his partner participated in at least one event with him at a club event in which his team qualified through.
> 
> The only way that a co-captain (partner) can represent a team or boat is for him to have competed on said team as the partner more times than any other partner,and the captain of that team can not participate.
> 
> No boat/team that decides not to or can not make the event will be allowed to have someone else compete in it's spot.
> 
> Sorry ..... these are the rules that apply to the Jonboat Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament,and will also apply at the regional.I understand that you did qualify as the partner on the #2 seeded team for the JBFC ,therefore you must compete in that boat.



Our club does not specify a captain and partner like the GA clubs.  For the sake of not arguing about any of it.  I'll be the better man and let Jerk choose his partner.  Hopefully he makes the right decesion.  If its not me then I will just show up and watch after I fish 10 feet from him all day.  And then next year put a whooping on him.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

This is going to be fun

Junior declines to fish also, so the pick can go to the 7th place team in the JBFC.

Jerk n Lips
Bankrobbers
Luke/Jp
Castaways
Bass r Us 
Black + Tan

Go get 'em boys!!!!!! The pride of NC rests on your shoulders


----------



## Jerk

I would definitely fish with the above listed 6 teams anytime.

Hawghunna, if I am reading you correctly, since Junior and Rat won't fish, we can only bring five boats to the tourney and compete shorthanded?

While I respect the rule, that's a ten hour drive to fish down ten pounds or more before we launch the first boat.

Is that firm?????  If so, we're gonna have to set out some baskets the day before the tournament.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> I would definitely fish with the above listed 6 teams anytime.
> 
> Hawghunna, if I am reading you correctly, since Junior and Rat won't fish, we can only bring five boats to the tourney and compete shorthanded?
> 
> While I respect the rule, that's a ten hour drive to fish down ten pounds or more before we launch the first boat.
> 
> Is that firm?????  If so, we're gonna have to set out some baskets the day before the tournament.



Under the circumstances of where the N.C Clubs for what ever reason seem to be having some disputes,I will chat with the Alabama guys and our guys about what the best interest would be for making some difficult decisions to lets your State's Jonboat Circuit be able to participate in the inaugural event.

This isn't supposed to be so difficult

Think of it this way ..... what if 2 Georgia,Alabama,or even another North Carolina team/s decide in February that they do not want to,or can not fish.Do we just bump up our #7,#8,and #9 seeds?

I'm sorry,but we must draw a line some where.

With this being said,this is the first annual event,and a few bugs will be worked out between now and the 2nd one .... so like I said,I'll get with the guys down here and see what they think about the issue/s.


----------



## Jerk

I appreciate at least the attempt.  I understand and respect that rule.  Please try and understand how difficult it may be to get five boats to drive ten hours to participate at such a handicap.

I personally would have no problem if a lower seeded boat was allowed to fill in for a boat that qualified higher if they could/would not participate.  By all rights, a lower seed filling in should not be an advantage to the club by any stretch......quite the contrary.  If everybody lived within 30 minutes of the place, I wouldn't budge an inch on this rule.  But consider years to follow when something may occur to where one of your own teams cannot participate, and then you guys have to make the decision whether to drive to NC or AL and participate, almost at a complete disadvantage.  

But this is you guys' event, and we'll respect whatever you decide.  We're coming up on the backside of something already, so do whatever you see fit, and we'll appreciate consideration either way.

Thanks for the effort.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

We have no disputes. The JBFC will represent NC this year.
Next year when or if there is a neutral location, one of other clubs can represent NC.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

We only got 5 boats coming as well.rules are rules we will over come or fail only 2 things could happen.but next year were putting some rules in our state championship that you have to fish if you qualify or you'll have to sit out a year from our club.but i really understand jerks spot 10 hour drive to be down a boat and i prob would have a hard time getting my guys to make that long of a trip down handed maybe a thinking to this prob is a good idea.every one deserves a fair shake?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> I appreciate at least the attempt.  I understand and respect that rule.  Please try and understand how difficult it may be to get five boats to drive ten hours to participate at such a handicap.
> 
> I personally would have no problem if a lower seeded boat was allowed to fill in for a boat that qualified higher if they could/would not participate.  By all rights, a lower seed filling in should not be an advantage to the club by any stretch......quite the contrary.  If everybody lived within 30 minutes of the place, I wouldn't budge an inch on this rule.  But consider years to follow when something may occur to where one of your own teams cannot participate, and then you guys have to make the decision whether to drive to NC or AL and participate, almost at a complete disadvantage.
> 
> But this is you guys' event, and we'll respect whatever you decide.  We're coming up on the backside of something already, so do whatever you see fit, and we'll appreciate consideration either way.
> 
> Thanks for the effort.



#1,Our State being represented by one less boat or more would not detour my team (If we qualified) from going to a regional event and trying to win that title ..... true,by boat numbers our States Jonboat Circuit would be at a disadvantage to win the cup for us to brag about or what have you.

But,by my individual team winning the tournament while representing my state,would be a great representation for every Jonboat team in my state.With that being said,if Keith Howard and myself had to go to N.C,or Ala.  by ourselves to join the Bama Gang & The N.C Guys for the regional next year ..... I'll be coming to REPRESENT.But that may just be me.

A regional is not our (Georgia & Alabama's)event,N.C has been invited ...... so it is OUR EVENT.And your voices are being heard.

The reason that you guys feel like you are coming up from behind on this event,is because we (Ga. & N.C) could not come to an agreement as (Ala. & Ga.) were able to.We just wanted to put on a South Eastern Regional Jonboat Championship Tournament,and the last time that I checked .... N.C is in the south eastern region of this country,and GEORGIA & ALABAMA welcome NORTH CAROLINA's involvement in this tournament.

Let's get this first one under way,elect an official or two from each state at this first annual event to work together for the organization,and direction of the S.E.R.J Tournaments to come.

P.S ...... It's good to see that the Jonboat Clubs Of N.C have no disputes.

Terry Lee
Verizon Cell # 678-283-7231


----------



## Jerk

Very nice.

Is my understanding correct that the single two man team who wins the event is therefore responsible for that particular state's club winning the regional?

In other words, who gets the money and how?  

If there is an individual team "award" for winning it, then I'm in if I'm the only boat that shows up.  Count me and Lips IN!!!!!

I thought it was a team weight vs team weight deal.  That's helpful.  We'll have our five there, and Junion and Rat can join as team 6 if they wish.  They earned it.

Thanks for working with us, HH>


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> We only got 5 boats coming as well.rules are rules we will over come or fail only 2 things could happen.but next year were putting some rules in our state championship that you have to fish if you qualify or you'll have to sit out a year from our club.but i really understand jerks spot 10 hour drive to be down a boat and i prob would have a hard time getting my guys to make that long of a trip down handed maybe a thinking to this prob is a good idea.every one deserves a fair shake?



Look's at this point ..... N.C & BAMA appear to need the  opportunity to bring up their #7 seeded team in order to bring 6 teams.

Unless someone on the Georgia Team objects publicly here on this forum (which I don't think they will have a problem with this),each state can submit the names of those #7 seeds and have that team fill in.(*Jerk ... I still need the 1st & last names of all the N.C top 7 teams,please*).

By allowing this lil' rule BENDING,Ga's # 7 seed from the J-BAIT (list under J-BAIT Results Thread),would become the alternate for Team Georgia,if needed.

P.S ..... I can understand teams not wanting to travel great distances to compete in a Jonboat tourney guys,I'm sorry,but with Ga. being the in between state .... we will probably always have less distance to travel than either N.C or Ala. would.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

To enter the event is $600.00 per State Circuit.

1st & 2nd place individual teams will win the entry fees (If $1800.00 shows up,we may do 3rd pl. and or a big bass winner).

Total weight per state circuit will determine which state take home the tournament cup for 1 year,engrave a plate with your states accomplishment and bring it back to defend it next year.(BAMA is supplying the Cup,Georgia is Supplying product sponsors' merchandise for the contestants).... if N.C shows up to fish,maybe you guys can bring some goodies along as well.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

My num 7 team already said they would love to come but hey the team that said they wasnt coming will prob change their minds their our drama queens of our group.i have no prob making team #7 an alternate boat for every state either way just want a full tourny 18 jons at lucas would be cool lets do it. Lets sneak in and do it this sat.terry your the man ill take the choice you decide either way.roll tide roll


----------



## Jerk

I am certain NC can provide six teams for the event. 

Looking forward to it.  HH, I will talk to you shortly.

Would the leader of the AL club please PM me your numbers as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Jerk

Heck I don't know most of their last names.  LOL

Mike Standridge/ Daniel Standridge
Vinny Moreschi / Garrett ________
Luke_______/Jonathan Prance
James________/ Mitch__________
Ron_________/ Tony__________
Charles Curtis/ Jeremy___________

I'll get the formal names to you ASAP.  We usually call each other by ugly names, so last names get lost in translation.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> Heck I don't know most of their last names.  LOL
> 
> Mike Standridge/ Daniel Standridge
> Vinny Moreschi / Garrett ________
> Luke_______/Jonathan Prance
> James________/ Mitch__________
> Ron_________/ Tony__________
> Charles Curtis/ Jeremy___________
> 
> I'll get the formal names to you ASAP.  We usually call each other by ugly names, so last names get lost in translation.



Thanks,Jerk .... it was my pleasure to have finally spoken to you buddy.I'm totally pumped that N.C is joining us for the Regional.


----------



## Jerk

Enjoyed speaking with you HH and Jeff from the AL group.  After talking with y'all, I now know what I want to be when I grow up!

This is going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> Enjoyed speaking with you HH and Jeff from the AL group.  After talking with y'all, I now know what I want to be when I grow up!
> 
> This is going to be a lot of fun!




A JONBOAT TOURNAMENT DIRECTOR,OR CONSTRUCTION WORKER?


----------



## Jerk

According to Rat............well, I can't say that on here.


----------



## LIPS

Well Jerk has already had is experience as a construction worker so It looks like he is destine  FOR TOURNAMENT DIRECTOR.


----------



## bassnbrent

good evening fellow jbf's


----------



## Jerk

What up BNB?


----------



## Jerk

Here's a link to our site if any of you outerstaters would like to check us out.
thejbfc.club.officelive.com

Do you guys have a site we can peruse?


----------



## Jerk

Alabama guys, are y'all catch and release??????


----------



## bassnbrent

yes we are. sometimes we keep some


----------



## bassnbrent

our web site is masterbassjons.com come check out teams out


----------



## LIPS

bassnbrent said:


> yes we are. sometimes we keep some




  Yall have a live well rule?


----------



## bassnbrent

yea no fish in it before the tournament starts lol .other than that no . do yall


----------



## LIPS

bassnbrent said:


> yea no fish in it before the tournament starts lol .other than that no . do yall



yeah, so you guys put your fish on stringers?  and dont require livewells?


----------



## bassnbrent

lol  i gues thay drag there fish around. hey nc there will be a dead fish rule  lol


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

What??? We got to keep the fish alive too?

Whats the penalty for a dead fish? Yall don't save them for the fish fry at the end of the year?


----------



## bassnbrent

we could not weigh in any dead fish at all in our tounerys how about yall


----------



## bassnbrent

no fish fry at the end of the year but sounds great . we cater.             and i do not kwow what penalty will be at that time.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Just kidding about the fish fry That normally gets people stirred up

I think each club has a different rule up here. One club has a 1 pound deduction per dead fish, one has a half pound, and one has a quarter pound. Most everybody takes real good care of their fish.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

If they dont swim away you have to reweigh and deduct from your total weight. And yea a live well is required , a cooler with a bubble box we allow.but must have built very nice livewells in their boats.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

Brent is that a bugger in your nose?


----------



## Jerk

I hate dead fish!

I think everybody was asking just cause of the photos on your site.  Nothin' wrong with eatin' a fish.  That's what the good Lord put them here for.

Just a LOT of them in pics on there.  So we was wondrin'.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

In case anyone is wondering, those fish Jerk and Lips are holding weighed over 26 pounds. We weighed 18 pounds and got out butts whipped. Came from Lake Mackintosh.


----------



## bassnbrent

why are you hungry again


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Dead fish penalty for the Regional can be found in the Catch & Release section of the page on this link ....

http://lwbassin.webs.com/scoringentryfees.htm

Boats must have a Livewell or Large cooler with Aerator to participate in the Regional.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

ever heard of a bass pond being overstocked and taking yearlings under 12 out thats what we do alot when the land owners ask.we have a pond down here every 10 mins you drive youll pass a couple ponds.thanks for your approval it means alot since yall are such great guys and all.


----------



## LIPS

NCRIVERRAT said:


> In case anyone is wondering, those fish Jerk and Lips are holding weighed over 26 pounds. We weighed 18 pounds and got out butts whipped. Came from Lake Mackintosh.



and was caught the same day as 7"inches of snow fell and freezing rain from daylight to dark.


----------



## LIPS

MASTERBASS02 said:


> ever heard of a bass pond being overstocked and taking yearlings under 12 out thats what we do alot when the land owners ask.we have a pond down here every 10 mins you drive youll pass a couple ponds.thanks for your approval it means alot since yall are such great guys and all.




I think this was taken the wrong way. 

You will not have to worry about NC clubs and livewells we all go above and beyond to KEEP EM ALIVE.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

BAMA,

Don't let those guys ruffle y'alls feathers

They are harmless on and off the water

I know,I know,And yeah,I got thick skin


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> BAMA,
> 
> Don't let those guys ruffle y'alls feathers
> 
> They are harmless on and off the water
> 
> I know,I know,And yeah,I got thick skin




I bet one of them top 2 spots (probably first) goes home with a NC team.  

That team just might be boys raised on ga waters!


----------



## Jerk

Hey, Bama guys.  No harm intended fellas.  Like I said, that's what the good Lord put them there for.

Once you eat 'em though, they only get to go swimmin' one more time after that.


----------



## bassnbrent

it will be a long ride to nc broke there nc girls i will buy you lunch with the pot money .  and maby just maby let yall see that team trophy bama boys.


----------



## Jerk

It will take more than 9.4 pounds, there buddy.Y'all gonna set a club record!

Can y'all count to double digit figures in Alerbammer?

Just messin', Brent.  All in good fun, buddy.


----------



## bassnbrent

9.4 lbs haha iv got your sac hanging low with a afro bro lol


----------



## bassnbrent

talk is cheap but the ride here for a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- whippin is not


----------



## bassnbrent

my bad on the profanity but whippin bama style


----------



## bassnbrent

ill bet you jerk dont have a 7.5 lb sac $50 you and me on that  same day


----------



## Jerk

I love side bets.  

Just wanna' go fifty on that?


----------



## Jerk

Which one of my fish you talking about?

The biggest or the smallest being 7.5?


----------



## bassnbrent

i hope you fish as good as you joke . you probley fish like you choke


----------



## Jerk

You's a poet and didn't know it!


----------



## LIPS

LOL,  7.5 lbs?  That is a joke.  17.5lbs might win something.


----------



## bassnbrent

17.5 not the whole years weight just that one day.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> I bet one of them top 2 spots (probably first) goes home with a NC team.
> 
> That team just might be boys raised on ga waters!



I'm just teasing Lips,Each one of the teams that have earned a birth into this event are due some respect,and each team has mine.

I thrive on the competition,and look very forward to gettin' together with all of these teams for a tournament.

I wish nothing but .... Good Luck to each Team,and to each State that will be represented.


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I'm just teasing Lips,Each one of the teams that have earned a birth into this event are due some respect,and each team has mine.
> 
> I thrive on the competition,and look very forward to gettin' together with all of these teams for a tournament.
> 
> I wish nothing but .... Good Luck to each Team,and to each State that will be represented.



I know you do!  The same here!

Does anybody know of a camping site with power around Lucas?  The NC guys like camping and will probably do that.


----------



## TJBassin

Lips the closest camping I know of is at Lake Juliette. Maybe 10 miles from Lucas. Very nice Ga Power campground. If I were camping that is where I would be. Lawnmower Man may know of something closer. He may even put yall up for a couple of days and feed you all on the house. Give him a holla and tell him TJ Bassin sent yall.


----------



## LIPS

TJBassin said:


> Lips the closest camping I know of is at Lake Juliette. Maybe 10 miles from Lucas. Very nice Ga Power campground. If I were camping that is where I would be. Lawnmower Man may know of something closer. He may even put yall up for a couple of days and feed you all on the house. Give him a holla and tell him TJ Bassin sent yall.




Uh, hello Mr. Lawnmower Man.  Could you suggest a campground with power for the NC Guys to stay for the weekend within reasonable distance from LUCAS.

Thank you sir.


----------



## bassnbrent

hey rat lets go fishing


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

I have been asked by the other NC clubs to issue this statement: 

For future reference, please refrain from calling the JBFC team the NC team.
The JBFC did not compete nor qualify to represent NC in our state qualifying tournament. They are in no way a representation of NC jon boat fishing.

Shallow River club/ Billy Allred
Bassbusters club/ Randy Jones


----------



## bassnbrent

we can respect that . we have1 club at this time . we have 30 or 40 boats in our club. we are 2 years old but we have a great passion for fishing and our club. and yes we have some great fishing here. our water temp here is mid 60.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Man thats a lot of boats. We have had 3 clubs for years. I started fishing jon boat tournaments in 1991 and never thought any more clubs ever existed. One day we were fishing a tournament and met some guys from another club but didn't get any info. We searched the internet and found the JBFC but they were not the club we were looking for. 3 years ago we found the Shallow River club. We still are looking for more. There is supposed to be one near Asheville but no luck finding them yet. Maybe next year we can find them and have another club in our state tournament

Water in the 60's? Let me pack my bags and hire you as a guide for a couple of days  I wish I could


----------



## Jerk

Oh, Lord, here we go again.

I wish one of the NC clubs would organize a great and legit state championship.  I just didn't like the way this year's was handled.  Going forward, though, if it's done right, NC could have a good tournament if everyone got involved with the right attitude.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

The meeting for the State Championship was posted at least 2 weeks ahead of time and no one from the JBFC attended the meeting. 
Next year hopefully there will be JBFC attendance and things will go a lot better.

In the meantime, yall have fun fishing with these boys.

Next year we could have a meeting with a rep from Georgia, Alabama, North Carolina, and Virginia and discuss the Southeast.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> The meeting for the State Championship was posted at least 2 weeks ahead of time and no one from the JBFC attended the meeting.
> Next year hopefully there will be JBFC attendance and things will go a lot better.
> 
> In the meantime, yall have fun fishing with these boys.
> 
> Next year we could have a meeting with a rep from Georgia, Alabama, North Carolina, and Virginia and discuss the Southeast.



SOUNDS LIKE A JONBOAT FEDERATION COULD/SHOULD  BE IN THE MAKINGS TO ME

Between everyone that takes interest,an awesome event would be the outcome.


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> SOUNDS LIKE A JONBOAT FEDERATION COULD/SHOULD  BE IN THE MAKINGS TO ME
> 
> Between everyone that takes interest,an awesome event would be the outcome.




Meanwhile can we quit with all the complaining on a ga site about nc clubs? Please?


----------



## Jerk

HH, I wouldn't be so sure about your assessment of NC being involved in the "federation".

You haven't been on the JBFC forum lately have you?

I will agree that next year's deal could run much smoother, Rat.  I was not / am not opposed to Junior (or anybody else) grabbing the reigns and running the deal.  But I still feel like there was at least some intent on JBFC not being involved.  

Right or wrong?


----------



## bassnbrent

ncriverrat how do u private message on this thing


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Jerk said:


> HH, I wouldn't be so sure about your assessment of NC being involved in the "federation".
> 
> You haven't been on the JBFC forum lately have you?
> 
> I will agree that next year's deal could run much smoother, Rat.  I was not / am not opposed to Junior (or anybody else) grabbing the reigns and running the deal.  But I still feel like there was at least some intent on JBFC not being involved.
> 
> Right or wrong?



Wrong. We waited at the meeting for someone from the JBFC to show. Not that we really felt anyone would but we honestly hoped somebody would.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

bassnbrent said:


> ncriverrat how do u private message on this thing



Click on my screen name and then choose send private message.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I'm proud to announce that JJ's Magic has signed on as The Major Sponsor towards our Team Georgia Tourney Shirts.Once I sell the balance of Logo spots on the shirts,I'll display the layout for everyone to see.

Here is a link to the Company that will be making our shirts.Look around and choose your favorite base color/design.

http://www.animalpaintball.com/samples_Angler.html

I need sizes from everyone.

I have E-mailed a link and price layout (according to logo location) to several Georgia based tackle dealers/makers,and outdoor sports coverage businesses .... If you guys know of someone in or out of the fishing industry business who would like to help us out with a donation,let me know.

P.S....Constant Threat Custom Baits Logo will be proudly displayed,I know you guys will be throwing the good stuff come March

Go Team Georgia


----------



## Jerk

Y'all still ready for your butt whoopins?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> Y'all still ready for your butt whoopins?



ABSOLUTELY,

We can hardly wait to give y'all one,better bring lots of chap stick along.


----------



## Jerk

So you guys scheduled a tournament the weekend before this multi state event....AT Lucas?


----------



## Jim Lee

SJA will be there on March 20th (only time at Lucas this year). Everyone is welcome to enter. I believe your brother will be at Lucas in order to make the SJA Top six. I am sure he will give you all the info.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I think that Howard and myself may just have to join in on that,sounds like a good time to practice for the BIGGEN


----------



## LIPS

Jim Lee said:


> SJA will be there on March 20th (only time at Lucas this year). Everyone is welcome to enter. I believe your brother will be at Lucas in order to make the SJA Top six. I am sure he will give you all the info.



he will probably fish with me!!!! I know you Lee boys can fish so we hope we can give ya a good challenge.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Good luck NC boys and you Alabama guy's too.

Nothing like a good, FAIR, tournament on neutral waters to find out who is the better fishermen is. Wooo doggie!!!, going to be one heck of a good tournament I tell ya


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Good luck NC boys and you Alabama guy's too.
> 
> Nothing like a good, FAIR, tournament on neutral waters to find out who is the better fishermen is. Wooo doggie!!!, going to be one heck of a good tournament I tell ya



We had a great neutral site picked out for a regional event around this time last year,but we had a difficult time trying to convince everyone ...... that the teams to compete in a regional event should have to qualify.So a location was determined by equal diving distance for anglers who wanted to be involved in a regional event (ALA.)... and be willing to bring their top 6 teams.

After the event was set up,some of the N.C Clubs rejected an invitation,while the JBFC of North Carolina asked if they could represent the state with their top 6 teams ...... so they received an invitation to join Ga. & Ala. for the first annual South Eastern Jonboat Regional Tournament.

We now have a regional set up,we will fish the event,we will see how things go ..... and we will plan for next year's event.It may be in Georgia,Alabama,North Carolina,South Carolina,Mississippi,Louisiana or Tennessee ..... But ..... as for now,the wheels are turnin'.

And I quote you sir " Wooo doggie!!!, going to be one heck of a good tournament".

You could not be any more correct than that statement,I'm gonna see to it.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> he will probably fish with me!!!! I know you Lee boys can fish so we hope we can give ya a good challenge.



If I don't run into JERK-N-LIPS before the SJBA event @ Lake Lucas,I'm looking forward to meeting you guys there.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

some one said we (ala) backed out? well that aint true, we dont care whos back yard it is in we coming to fish. i want to get it on. hey if ga think its fair then we there.


----------



## LIPS

We will be there.  The week before too with SJBA


----------



## Jerk

It's bout time to whoop up on you fellas ain't it? 

Don't let me forget.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> It's bout time to whoop up on you fellas ain't it?
> 
> Don't let me forget.



I don't think that we gonna let you forget Jerk 

We need all the $$$$ we can get


----------



## bassnbrent

Well its time for the AL teams to drive to Macon and show you boys how its done. Are you boys ready for a bass whoopin?


----------



## Jason Taylor

I head up a small jon boat club in the carrollton area we would be interested in possibly participating in future events.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jason Taylor said:


> I head up a small jon boat club in the carrollton area we would be interested in possibly participating in future events.



Hello Jason,

Georgia's top 6 teams qualify through the J-BAIT ....... Georgia's JONBOAT - BASS ANGLERS INVITATIONAL TOURNAMENT.

And for the last 6 years, there has only been 4 club's in which have had their top 6 teams be invited to participate in the J-BAIT.

However, we have 3 Georgia clubs besides your club ..... interested in becoming involved in Georgia's State Championship,there fore giving their club teams an opportunity to qualify for the South Eastern Regional Jonboat Championship.

I am actually on the fence about expanding the club roster that accept invitations to the 2010 J-BAIT.

After seeing your post, I will start another thread on the tournament forum here. And as Jonboat Anglers and Club Members, we can begin a discussion on the 2010 J-BAIT ...... to get a feel for how many other clubs may truly be interested in having their top 6 or probably top 4 teams qualify to compete in Georgia's State Championship.

Please post some info. on the new thread about your club.

Thanks, 

Terry Lee
J-BAIT Director
678-283-7231


----------



## LIPS

time to start prefishing.


----------



## DEZZY

I say that the coldwater trail really should get a invite because there was some real true anglers in that club.Not to say that Steve done a awsome job with that club as well so i say put more clubs in means better turn outs for all the clubs.


----------



## Jerk

Hawghunna, are all 6 of your teams showing up? 

We may have one possible team, our fourth or fifth place I believe, who cannot come?

What's the stipulation here?  We fish short or can another boat rise up?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> Hawghunna, are all 6 of your teams showing up?
> 
> We may have one possible team, our fourth or fifth place I believe, who cannot come?
> 
> What's the stipulation here?  We fish short or can another boat rise up?



We all get only one substitute team, that would be the number 7 seed according to your club's 2009 season ending results.


----------



## Jerk

Ok.


----------



## Reminex

Terry, if someone from Team Ga can't come... who will be team 7?  Im sorry i cant remember.  I know there where guys who didnt weight in because it was top 2 teams only and their weight didnt count.  They might kick themselves now.

Oh lucas is on fire right now, but the fish will not touch anything but a buzzbait and carolina rigged ole monsters fished in 45-50 foot range.----weird---


----------



## LIPS

Reminex said:


> Terry, if someone from Team Ga can't come... who will be team 7?  Im sorry i cant remember.  I know there where guys who didnt weight in because it was top 2 teams only and their weight didnt count.  They might kick themselves now.
> 
> Oh lucas is on fire right now, but the fish will not touch anything but a buzzbait and carolina rigged ole monsters fished in 45-50 foot range.----weird---



lol....50 foot lol


----------



## jaybo81

Reminex said:


> Terry, if someone from Team Ga can't come... who will be team 7?  Im sorry i cant remember.  I know there where guys who didnt weight in because it was top 2 teams only and their weight didnt count.  They might kick themselves now.
> 
> Oh lucas is on fire right now, but the fish will not touch anything but a buzzbait and carolina rigged ole monsters fished in 45-50 foot range.----weird---



They are knockin the rod out your hand right now chris that blue flash monster was the ticket!


----------



## jaybo81

jaybo81 said:


> They are knockin the rod out your hand right now chris that blue flash monster was the ticket!



And they got on the hula popper after it warmed up a bit!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I'm pumped ...... I should be gettin' an e-mail with the proof of out tourney shirts within a day or two.

I would like to thank ....

JJ's Magic - (Major Shirt Sponsorship)
Constant Threat Baits' - (Customers)
Georgia Outdoor News - (For everything that you guys do for us lil' jonboat guys)

We may not catch fish, but at least, we will look like we can .


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I just got off the phone with Jerk,

The question at hand was, could N.C be allowed to use another team (# 8 seed) as a sub for one of their top 6 teams that could not make the tournament?

And I say, why not ...... if those guys want to participate, then by all means, bring em on.

This First Annual South Eastern Regional Jonboat Championship will be a fun way to get the ball rollin' on an event that will eventually (next year) have strict guide lines to go by.

We want a full 18 boat field to participate and fellowship together. 

Anyone have a problem with this?


----------



## Jim Lee

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Reminex

Jaybo did you fish the tourney at lucas sunday?  everyone here needs a real update.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

no prob here bring em with yall and lets fish.


----------



## jaybo81

They had 7 boats 4 fish were weighed in 11pound a change won it the man had a 8 1/2 pounder . The lake is still really low  ive never seen it like this this time of year its got a purty  good staind to it, i fished over there thursday caught three good(16 in )  fish on a rattlebait, the water is in high 40s the fish i did catch  choked it they were tryin to  kill it!  good luck to all


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I'm pumped ...... I should be gettin' an e-mail with the proof of out tourney shirts within a day or two.
> 
> I would like to thank ....
> 
> JJ's Magic - (Major Shirt Sponsorship)
> Constant Threat Baits' - (Customers)
> Georgia Outdoor News - (For everything that you guys do for us lil' jonboat guys)
> 
> We may not catch fish, but at least, we will look like we can .



I got the proof today, design looks good.

Anyone know how to share a PFD file? 

They are due to arrive at my door by March 25th, I will try to get them to you guys by the 26th.

Jeff Stone of the Alabama Gang asked if any of us were gonna try to meet and eat on the 26th, if you are interested in doing so, I will have the shirts available there.

Keep an eye on this thread as we determine when and where we will try to meet up at on Friday March 27th.


----------



## LIPS

i am sure the nc guys will be having some buckners one day during this event


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> i am sure the nc guys will be having some buckners one day during this event



That sounds yummy!!!!

Everyone let us know about where they will be rooming, and we (the anglers that wish to) will decide on a place and time to get together for some viddles.


----------



## Jerk

I'd really like to get the NC guys to Buckner's one night, HH.  It just ain't right for a man to go his whole life and never eat that chicken. 

The NC crew will be there by Thursday afternoon.  I will be there Wednesday night. 

Most are staying at motels in Macon or at Juliette campsites.

Let us know where to be and when.  Call me on my cell if needed.  Thanks guys.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> I'd really like to get the NC guys to Buckner's one night, HH.  It just ain't right for a man to go his whole life and never eat that chicken.
> 
> The NC crew will be there by Thursday afternoon.  I will be there Wednesday night.
> 
> Most are staying at motels in Macon or at Juliette campsites.
> 
> Let us know where to be and when.  Call me on my cell if needed.  Thanks guys.



Yeah, they got the best yard bird that I have eaten.

Maybe Jeff will post up, and let us know when the Alabama Champs are coming to town. Then we will figure out something.

*I'm (Constant Threat Baits) building several Buzz Baits, Spinner Baits, Jigz, and Chatter type baits for each qualifier to choose himself a bait from. If the winning team weighs in a Bass that was caught on the Constant Threat Bait that one of the team members chose as his weapon that morning, then that angler will win a $50.00 cash bonus as a prize. *


----------



## LIPS

does anybody know if the Juliet campground locks the gates?  If so the nc guys need to know


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> does anybody know if the Juliet campground locks the gates?  If so the nc guys need to know



I'm not sure that the camp ground is even open for use yet. And yes, they used to lock the gate each night. I'm not sure what time they open it either.

I will try to round up some info. by Monday.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I'm still trying guys, I think that we may have gotta some support from another product sponsor for the event.

Details tomorrow, if all goes well. 

12 DAYZ AND COUNTING.


----------



## LIPS

Hawghunna I found out about the campground.  It is closed from 10-7.  Boats will have to be parked outside the gate in order to make the tournament if it starts at 7.

I need one of those buzzbaits in your pic by the way.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> Hawghunna I found out about the campground.  It is closed from 10-7.  Boats will have to be parked outside the gate in order to make the tournament if it starts at 7.
> 
> I need one of those buzzbaits in your pic by the way.



Thanks for letting me know about the camp ground , and you can choose that "MACHO MINNO" 3/8 0z. buzz bait for your regional qualifying gift/weapon (for free) unless, of coarse you need one before the event.

I appreciate all of your support and help.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

were all coming friday night before dinner time, so ill round up the troops and get a fairly exact time we should arrive.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

*THANKS EDGE LURE, for your support !!!!!*



HAWGHUNNA said:


> I'm still trying guys, I think that we may have gotta some support from another product sponsor for the event.
> 
> Details tomorrow, if all goes well.
> 
> 12 DAYZ AND COUNTING.




It's Official, EDGE LURES has agreed to become an associate Sponsor for the SERJ Championship. 

Each qualifying angler will receive a Soft Plastic package from EDGE LURES.

Edge Lures carries a terrific line of soft plastic baits. Their Trixter Worm was involved the 2009 J-BAIT Victory. Edge also carries other lines of tackle besides plastics. Please take a look around there web site, at the many great offers that they have.

http://www.edgelures.com/index2.html

P.S .... Thanks Jeff, We will be looking/listening out for ya !!!


----------



## Jerk

Jeff and Hunna, y'all give me a ring sometime Friday and we'll get up and shoot the bull.  Try to get these guys out for some food, too.

Can't wait!


----------



## bassnbrent

i am very excited about this tournament. cant wait to meat all you guys you sound like a great bunch of guys. sounds yall like the same things we like FOOD AND FISHING.     just dont be sad when alabama takes this thing to the house.  Macon bound


----------



## bassnbrent

*1 week away*

1 week  away from a alabama syle bass whoppin. good luck and god blass to all.:whip


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

bassnbrent said:


> 1 week  away from a alabama syle bass whoppin. good luck and god blass to all.:whip





I can hardly wait Brent, I'm glad to see someone as excited about the event as I am. Gonna fish the SJA tourney tomorrow, and try to get a feel for whazzup.

P.S ..... Y'all got our cup polished up yet?


----------



## Jerk

Looks like team NC may be fishing down one team.

Two of our guys got bitchslapped by their womenfolk into not being able to go, and our alternates aren't sure they can make it.

Guess I'll just have to catch my weight and theirs.....

BassnBrent,


----------



## Jerk

Here's the results from our last tournament in NC.

For Tournament Holt Lake 3 14 2010 

    Team                             Weight 
1  Backlash!                          21 Lbs 1.0 Oz 
2  J & J                                   17 Lbs 14.0 Oz 
3  Jerk N Caleb                     17 Lbs 13.0 Oz 
4  Ball-N-Chain                      16 Lbs 6.0 Oz 
5  Castaways                       15 Lbs 11.0 Oz
6  Bank Robbers                    9  Lbs 8.0 Oz 
7  Bass-r-Us                       8  Lbs 8.0 Oz 
8  Bluegrass Boys               7  Lbs 1.0 Oz 
9  Burlington Boys            6 Lbs 7.0 Oz 
10 Bassaholics                     3 Lbs 13.5 Oz 

Big Fish of the day 
J & J 
6  Lbs 13.5 Oz


Come getcha' some, Bama!


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Dang Jerk, Why did you have to put up Holt's weights? Thats a dink lake............Them boys going to think yall a bunch of push-overs. 

Should have put Beaver Dam and the 34 pounds to win, or Mackintosh would have been a little better at almost 29 pounds


----------



## Jerk

Didn't want to scare them off, Rat.  Shshhhhhh!  

Besides, I've never been to Lucas.  Prolly won't catch a fish!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> Here's the results from our last tournament in NC.
> 
> For Tournament Holt Lake 3 14 2010
> 
> Team                             Weight
> 1  Backlash!                          21 Lbs 1.0 Oz
> 2  J & J                                   17 Lbs 14.0 Oz
> 3  Jerk N Caleb                     17 Lbs 13.0 Oz
> 4  Ball-N-Chain                      16 Lbs 6.0 Oz
> 5  Castaways                       15 Lbs 11.0 Oz
> 6  Bank Robbers                    9  Lbs 8.0 Oz
> 7  Bass-r-Us                       8  Lbs 8.0 Oz
> 8  Bluegrass Boys               7  Lbs 1.0 Oz
> 9  Burlington Boys            6 Lbs 7.0 Oz
> 10 Bassaholics                     3 Lbs 13.5 Oz
> 
> Big Fish of the day
> J & J
> 6  Lbs 13.5 Oz
> 
> 
> Come getcha' some, Bama!



Impressive weights Jerk, just think what could have been .... if only Lips hadn't got home sick on ya.


----------



## bassnbrent

what are the rules on pre fishing 
 lucs this weekend 3/27/10 ?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

bassnbrent said:


> what are the rules on pre fishing
> lucs this weekend 3/27/10 ?



Brent,

There is no off limits for pre fishing this year for the regional.


----------



## bassnbrent

good i will see you there early friday morning. how far is bass pro shop. call jeff he dose not like that rule


----------



## Jerk

Jeff will get over it I reckon.  My guys have never seen the lake.

We will be prefishing Friday.....soremouthing a bunch of 'em.


----------



## Jerk

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Impressive weights Jerk, just think what could have been .... if only Lips hadn't got home sick on ya.



Yep. I know it.  Now he's down there working on your wallet!  Get 'em LIPS!!!!


----------



## LIPS

LOL, i need more to pay for the briggs i just bought


----------



## bassnbrent

He does not like the idea of fishing the day before. There is a lot at stake here.  I would like to fish thursday and friday but like jeff said its not fair to those that have to work on them days. Heck im just glad to be here. We need to say a prayer for my partner jeffs dad danny millner  he had a hart attack to day so keep him in your prayers. Thank you


----------



## MASTERBASS02

Our guys have not seen the lake either and the rule from the jump was off limits that friday. So thats fine with me but i wont show if the rules arent followed. We go buy rules where im from. Holla


----------



## T LEE

*off limits*



HAWGHUNNA said:


> I was thinking that only the last 4 days before the tourney would be off limits,we will see how Jeff feels about the off limits rule.
> 
> .



He's got a good point


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

T LEE said:


> He's got a good point



Yes Ted, he does!

I spoke with Jeff and Brent on this matter last night, and it appears that I have tried to change the rules late in the game,by stating that there would be no off limits.

I don't want anyone to feel as though rules have changed to put someone at a disadvantage. I was actually thinking that we had discussed this matter earlier ..... obviously, after reviewing the thread, he had not.

So in all fairness of not changing any rules/guide line, we will stick with the original plan to have no practice on Lake Lucas this week. 

I am very sorry guys, as I stated ..... I thought that we had talked verbally about this, to give everyone an extra chance to get a look at the lake. 

MAYBE I DO HAVE TO MANY IRON IN THE FIRE, or two many foots in the mouth!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> Yep. I know it.  Now he's down there working on your wallet!  Get 'em LIPS!!!!



He will have to come to some L.W.B events to get into my wallet anymore, unless, of coarse y'all two get into it this weekend.

Oh yeah, I may let him get some more when S.J.A visits tha TRI COUNTY POND.


----------



## Jerk

We'll be there fishing Friday.  Sorry.  We've had to plan this trip, workout work arrangements, get camping sites situated, paid off the Juliette park attendant to let us out of the grounds in time to get to the tourney, prepaid sites, bought fishing licenses online.....and NOW, four days before the tourney,  you are trying to say we can't go take a peak at the lake Friday?

Jeff and the "bama" boys fished it a while back if I remember.  Last fall????  The GA guys fished it this past weekend.......now we can't go check it out Friday?    At some point, common sense has to overcome hardheadedness.  We're already fishing with one less team.  I can't see how fishing a couple hours Friday will hurt a thing.  I don't care if you guys go.  How would anybody know if a GA team fished or not????

I'm sorry, but if this is for real, this has been mishandled pretty badly.......

We'll be there fishing Friday and Saturday.  If you guys want to "omit" us from the tourney, feel free.  See y'all then.


----------



## Reminex

I've already taken off work and got hammered by the boss and the wife.  I was told we could prefish, I guess I'll shop at bps for 8 hours friday.  Don't get me wrong, I believe its better for team georgia for no one to be allowed to prefish, I think we already have a good idea of whats going on, its only going to hurt NC and Alabama teams who wanted to come friday.


----------



## Jerk

My thoughts exactly.........


----------



## Fishinagain

Jerk said:


> We'll be there fishing Friday.  Sorry.  We've had to plan this trip, workout work arrangements, get camping sites situated, paid off the Juliette park attendant to let us out of the grounds in time to get to the tourney, prepaid sites, bought fishing licenses online.....and NOW, four days before the tourney,  you are trying to say we can't go take a peak at the lake Friday?
> 
> Jeff and the "bama" boys fished it a while back if I remember.  Last fall????  The GA guys fished it this past weekend.......now we can't go check it out Friday?    At some point, common sense has to overcome hardheadedness.  We're already fishing with one less team.  I can't see how fishing a couple hours Friday will hurt a thing.  I don't care if you guys go.  How would anybody know if a GA team fished or not????
> 
> I'm sorry, but if this is for real, this has been mishandled pretty badly.......
> 
> We'll be there fishing Friday and Saturday.  If you guys want to "omit" us from the tourney, feel free.  See y'all then.


You should have come donated last weekend you might have even learned a thing or two. Quit acting your shoe size and act your age for a change,and after all RULES ARE RULES.Seems like a waste of time to me to come all this way and get DQUID.Just my two cent


----------



## Jerk

Fishinagain said:


> You should have come donated last weekend you might have even learned a thing or two. Quit acting your shoe size and act your age for a change,and after all RULES ARE RULES.Seems like a waste of time to me to come all this way and get DQUID.Just my two cent



You sho' is smart! 

We SHOULD HAVE driven ten hours to fish this past weekend.  I hadn't thought of that. ......especially not knowing that we couldn't prefish this Friday.  I AM AN IDIOT.

As far as the donating goes,  the way I heard it was that my lil brother took YOUR money.  Were you one of the guys with the five pound bag? 

Don't worry bout NC.  We'll be there.  If you guys think of any further ways to put us at a disadvantage, let me know.   We're bad fishermen anyways.  You didn't have to take it this far.

**disclaimer***  Jerk is in no way serious about 90% of what he says.  In reality, he is looking forward to the trip and the tournament, despite all attempts at making sure Alabama has a prayer.  ****


----------



## Fishinagain

Jerk said:


> Donating?
> 
> My brother (who I'm fishing with Saturday), whipped y'all like an ugly stepchild.
> 
> Easy to talk trash when you fished the lake two days ago, ain't it?
> 
> Were you one of the guys with 5Lbs also?



I won't even be there just tired of your negativity on this matter,so grow up and try to get along.Why didn't you come last weekend,then you could talk a little trash and I aint your brother


----------



## Jerk

Fishinagain said:


> I won't even be there   :




Oh, darn.  Then hush!


----------



## Fishinagain

Jerk said:


> Oh, darn.  Then hush!



How old are you ten or twelve? Be careful who you tell to hush.


----------



## Jerk

Ok, you win.  I give up!  Treuce!!!!!!


So.....hush!

Or else just stop by the ramp and help me weigh my fish Saturday.....if I catch any.


----------



## Cenzo

I don't see any "rule" about no prefishing. Just see some speculation about it. So how can we not be abiding by the rules if there isn't one? Looks like somebody could not get off work, so they don't want anyone else to be able to prefish.


----------



## bassnbrent

wow this is fun i hope the fishing is this good this weekend lol


----------



## bassnbrent

if you look on page 1 #23 you will see where thay taked about 4 day no fish. only 1 boat from al went over there 6 or so months a go so the rest team are going to this thing blind also. god knows i need all the help i can get


----------



## LIPS

T LEE said:


> He's got a good point



Can we get a lawyer lol to determine if this is a rule or just a statement throwing a idea out.  

My 2cent is that this was  "thinking" about that.  
NO RULES have been set in place for this event.  Private conversation took part between Hawghunna , Jerk, and the BAMA guys so who knows what took place in those conversations besides those guys.  But if no prefishing is allowed then you have lost 6 boats from NC.  And GA has a huge advantage from prefishing Saturday in a tournament.

Cant we just have this event between the 3 states and get it over with.  NC has got the most on the line anyway by driving that far. Camping etc. etc. etc.


----------



## LIPS

Fishinagain said:


> I won't even be there just tired of your negativity on this matter,so grow up and try to get along.Why didn't you come last weekend,then you could talk a little trash and I aint your brother



Heres acting my age.  COME GET YOU SOME!!!

Jerk's lil brother


----------



## LIPS

Fishinagain said:


> You should have come donated last weekend you might have even learned a thing or two. Quit acting your shoe size and act your age for a change,and after all RULES ARE RULES.Seems like a waste of time to me to come all this way and get DQUID.Just my two cent



Donation wouldnt have been needed.  It all came back with 1/2 of team Jerk N Lips from NC anyway.  

And I'm sorry but did you qualify for this event?


----------



## Cenzo

HH, can you post the rules of the tournament? Mainly, start and finish times, limits, sizes, etc.


----------



## Jerk

I have read every single post in this thread, and STILL do not see where it was ever determined that we cannot fish Friday.

Someone explain?


----------



## Fishinagain

I think you guys shouldnt block fishing for 4 days.  Just the day before the event. 



IN YOUR OWN WORDS LIPS JUST THE DAY BEFORE . THAT WOULD BE FRID
AY

PAGE ONEOF THIS THREAD


----------



## Fishinagain

jerk said:


> i have read every single post in this thread, and still do not see where it was ever determined that we cannot fish friday.
> 
> Someone explain?



see page one


----------



## bassnbrent

i see why thay call you LIPS now haha


----------



## Fishinagain

hawghunna said:


> i was thinking that only the last 4 days before the tourney would be off limits,we will see how jeff feels about the off limits rule.
> 
> Thanks for contacting rick,and the yarters are in .... Still waiting to hear from the givens.
> 
> Joffer said that he would be honored to represent georgia,as long as it was legal for a bosnian to do so.:d



this one


----------



## Fishinagain

bassnbrent said:


> i see why thay call you lips now haha



amen


----------



## bassnbrent

how many tournaments fish the day before any way. maby thursday?


----------



## LIPS

bassnbrent said:


> i see why thay call you LIPS now haha





Fishinagain said:


> amen



LOL, day before is fine with me actually. I fished last week.  I dont know how the rest of the NC TEAM feel about Friday but 4 days is crazy.  

I will not be prefishing at all anyway. I gotta work.  I just think it would be fair to not have that rule at this point since nothing has ever been posted in stone for RULES.  Besides both NC, GA, and AL have stated on here since it came up that they would like to fish Friday.  Just the AL club president doesnt.  

Loosen up guys lets do this.  Its Jonboat fishing.  Guys are spending alot of money to drive into this thing to fish for a few bucks and have fun.  Lets keep it simple and make some real rules next year.


----------



## bassnbrent

why cant we all just get along and fish


----------



## LIPS

bassnbrent said:


> how many tournaments fish the day before any way. maby thursday?



I have always fished the day before a event. And the weekend before.  But i didnt drive 8-10 hours to prefish.


----------



## LIPS

bassnbrent said:


> why cant we all just get along and fish



why start all this the week before?  im not arguing at all. I either fish it or I dont.  But I aint paying the other 500 bucks if NC doesnt show just so I can fish


----------



## LIPS

bassnbrent are you the alabama president?


----------



## bassnbrent

i will be there so lets just do this thang


----------



## bassnbrent

no jeff stone


----------



## bassnbrent

no i just work here lol


----------



## Reminex

Both sides make great points, the rule never was put in stone.   But Hawghunna laid down the law this morning.  I don't think theres anymore talking about it after that.
I don't like it, if it was Ga going to North Carolina I'd be more than a little upset.   But like I said it is in stone now.
Good luck everyone, there will be a ton of fish caught this weekend and it could be anyones turn to win.


----------



## LIPS

so. only one person is against prefishing?  

I hope all this can get worked out tonight.  I was really looking forward to fishing this event.


----------



## bassnbrent

i fell the same way. im going to fish but not going to pay $500 to do it.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Cenzo said:


> HH, can you post the rules of the tournament? Mainly, start and finish times, limits, sizes, etc.



Start = Safe Light
Finish = 3:00 pm
5 bass limit @ 12" minimum

I agree with points from each side of the fence here. 

Most importantly, we have a lake and date set and invitations have been issued. I would love to have each of top 6 teams from each of the 3 states to be present for the tournament.

I'm sorry if either of you feel as though bad judgment, management or what ever has taken place within the final few days before the tournament.

Under the circumstances, I feel that it is best to leave everything (guide lines/rules) as it is right now. And come Saturday morning, everyone that has been issued an invitation that shows up to compete, and has not been on the lake 4 days prior to the tournament. Will pay their entry fees and participate.

Those who wish not to participate after being invited, do not have to join the party. Just know that you will miss out on what should be an awesome toad fest.

With the seasonal pattern that is taking place right now, it is anybodies tournament to win. But if you don't want to play because ..... Ga. gets to practice in their own back yard a week before the tourney, and there is no way that we can win, unless we can practice also ...... I understand.

P.S ..... There is still 2 Ga. teams that have never seen the lake ....... I'll bet the farm, that those guys don't stay at home.

Let's fish the dang lake, and put down some serious rules next year, so that Ga. can defend the cup without it being .... should I say "A tainted Victory".


----------



## LIPS

so if it is then good luck to ga. whip them bama boys


----------



## Jim Lee

Calm down girls. I hope everyone shows at the ramp Saturday morning. (I have a great catfish hole located!)


----------



## bassnbrent

i want to fish thursday. most of the al guys have to work up to friday. not all of us can make it dowu there on thursday. so what can u do


----------



## bassnbrent

what jeff is saying ga all ready fishes the lake. so if al and nc wants a little time on the lake and not ga is that fair. do you see what i mean.


----------



## Reminex

Wow HH you already calling it a Ga victory?  I mean we all know it but we shouldn't say it yet!


----------



## LIPS

i would just open it to everybody and forget about the no prefishing stuff...anyhow im done with this.  if prefishing is blocked then the other nc teams arent coming from my understanding so i will not have a choice to not attend


----------



## bassnbrent

why are u saying that lips


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jim Lee said:


> Calm down girls. I hope everyone shows at the ramp Saturday morning. (I have a great catfish hole located!)




I hope that cat fish are not legal to weigh in 

I'm not sure if SOS would be jealous or envious of you Lee boys, and y'allz cat fishin' abilities.


----------



## bassnbrent

wow u dont here the al teams complaning so much
thay are all coming down there to fish and have a good  time


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Reminex said:


> Wow HH you already calling it a Ga victory?  I mean we all know it but we shouldn't say it yet!



Yeah,

All the cardz are stacked in our favor, just ask Daniel  Standridge.


----------



## bassnbrent

all jeff said is he dose not like the friday pre fishing thing


----------



## bassnbrent

are u there LIPS


----------



## T LEE

Thanks Terry for all the work you put into the events you set up.
Me and catfish Jim will show up and respect all rules set up by the the tournament director(HAWGHUNNA aka Terry Lee)
As for all the I won't show up if i don't get my way(well don't)


----------



## bassnbrent

amen
you have done a great job hh lits get it over with and look to next year.one of there guy won the tourny last week. lets di this thang


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Jerk, Lips. and the rest of the JBFC team, just go and fish with out any prefishing. I tried to tell you how this turnip truck full of crap fishing tournament was going to work out. 
The Ga. boys aint gonna fish nothing what aint rigged to where they are going to win. That is the reason NC is not represented at this goat rope. Next year, if someone wants to do a "real" southeast championship then we got our team just as we did this year, only the JBFC is going to be a part of it too. 
If this thing would have been at a neutral location none of this would matter. Next time HH should ask for a little help before he gets in over his head.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> . Next time HH should ask for a little help before he gets in over his head.



I already have help.


And you don't realize how tall I am pal, folks been sayin' I'm over my head for years ...... but things just keep on growing while the doubters take a back seat and let the workers take over.

I thought this might bring you from behind the curtains.


----------



## bassnbrent

this thing was set before nc got in this goat rope for say. so why all the name calling buddy boy.


----------



## bassnbrent

this thing was set before nc even got in this goat rope for say. so why all the name calling buddy boy.


----------



## bassnbrent

well im taking my wife out to dinner and kiss butty so i cag go fishing. work it out lips hh lit me know what u come up with.


----------



## T LEE

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I already have help.
> 
> 
> And you don't realize how tall I am pal, folks been sayin' I'm over my head for years ...... but things just keep on growing while the doubters take a back seat and let the workers take over.
> 
> I thought this might bring you from behind the curtains.



I don't who you are thats funny right there


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Jerk, Lips. and the rest of the JBFC team, just go and fish with out any prefishing.



I guess this means that you have decided to join the party, since your team is the #1 seed for the JBFC.

Glad ya finally decided not to miss out ncrr.


----------



## LIPS

bassnbrent said:


> why are u saying that lips


  If I am not mistaken its a club entry not for individual. so if the other teams dont come then i pay 600 buck entry fee right?


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Yeah,
> 
> All the cardz are stacked in our favor, just ask Daniel  Standridge.



LOL, got lucky last week.  You could have spit in the bucket and won that tournament.



bassnbrent said:


> are u there LIPS



yeah im here.  If NC doesnt come then I might come try my new briggs out if it gets here.  Or I might beat up Tussahaw



T LEE said:


> Thanks Terry for all the work you put into the events you set up.
> Me and catfish Jim will show up and respect all rules set up by the the tournament director(HAWGHUNNA aka Terry Lee)
> As for all the I won't show up if i don't get my way(well don't)



it aint about getting your way. I was wanting to do this last year but this year. It was set up with AL.  I dont know how all that worked out but I want to be a part of it no matter what.  



T LEE said:


> I don't who you are thats funny right there



lol


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> If I am not mistaken its a club entry not for individual. so if the other teams dont come then i pay 600 buck entry fee right?



DAD GUM LIPZ !!!!!!

Why don't you just draw those guys a map of where your team whipped up on us last week?

Who needs practice when they have LIPS as a secret weapon on their side?


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> DAD GUM LIPZ !!!!!!
> 
> Why don't you just draw those guys a map of where your team whipped up on us last week?
> 
> Who needs practice when they have LIPS as a secret weapon on their side?



.02 oz win over burns and day.  looks like a lil more water got in my basket then theirs.  Lucky win.  I didnt even have big fish.  Besides everybody has there own way of fishing.

who would have ever thought 12 lbs would win that tournament.  I bet 20 will win this weekend.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> I bet 20 will win this weekend.



At least 20 pounds, and it could come from any area of the lake !!!!!

Any team that shows up, could win this tournament.

I don't care if someone has seen the lake 100 times, a first timer could easily dominate them on Saturday.

Just remember ..... a lake is a lake, and a bass is a bass.


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> At least 20 pounds, and it could come from any area of the lake !!!!!
> 
> Any team that shows up, could win this tournament.
> 
> I don't care if someone has seen the lake 100 times, a first timer could easily dominate them on Saturday.
> 
> Just remember ..... a lake is a lake, and a bass is a bass.



nah a lake is not a lake.  
i cant catch a good sack of fish at stone mountain, or black shoals.  just watch me fall off sjba points the next few months. lol


----------



## LIPS

Is the lake even open on Thursday?


----------



## Reminex

It is open to public on thursday... depending on who you know its open everyday


----------



## LIPS

Reminex said:


> It is open to public on thursday... depending on who you know its open everyday



cool, thanks I am relaying info to NC. I hope your sure about that.


----------



## Reminex

LIPS said:


> .02 oz win over burns and day.  looks like a lil more water got in my basket then theirs.  Lucky win.  I didnt even have big fish.  Besides everybody has there own way of fishing.
> 
> who would have ever thought 12 lbs would win that tournament.  I bet 20 will win this weekend.



Don't take anything away from yourself.  Yall won that thing with 5 solid keepers.  We just caught one really good one to go with a bunch of little buck bass. although one of my fish was taking a leak when i put him in the bag!I'm going to let my fish swallow the hooks saturday, i bet five hooks would add up!


----------



## Reminex

LIPS said:


> cool, thanks I am relaying info to NC. I hope your sure about that.



If I tell U it's Christmas.... U better hang ur stockings.
Am I missing something though, what good will going thursday do?


----------



## LIPS

lol. thanks I hope we see yall this weekend


----------



## Jerk

I was going to quote some of the above comments and make a valid argument to each of them, but after I got down another 6 or 8 posts, I realized I didn't have that much room to post ignorant quotes, so I give up.

We'll be there.  As far as "who prefishes the day before".....everybody I know.  You just cut the hooks off the bait.  I don't want to soremouth my fish either, dummies.

There is nothing on page one about a rule for no prefishing.  There was a statement, and then "I'll see how Jeff Stone feels about it"....the end.

As far as this being a tainted victory, GA is in a lose-lose on that one.  If you win, you dadgum well should have.  This is about as lopsided a tournament as I've ever fished in terms of lake knowledge.  I'd have no beef at all with that if we could have Friday to go find a couple of spots.  If you guys DON'T win, trust me, you will never hear the end of it.

Reminex's post #247 is one of the only reasonable things I've read on here all day.  Put yourselves in somebody else's shoes and think about it.  It would be one thing if there had been a rule set, but there wasn't.  It's easy to "lay down the law" when it benefits you.   Ask the Democrats.....

Either way, can't wait to meet y'all and fish with you.  Hope we're all still going to Buckner's one night.  

See y'all Saturday.


----------



## LIPS

sounds like were in!


----------



## Jerk

bassnbrent said:


> this thing was set before nc even got in this goat rope for say. so why all the name calling buddy boy.



Correct.  However, if there IS a future multi state event, you might want to consider including late-comers from out of state in the "rules" conversations.  I haven't had the first phone call from a GA rep or an AL club rep to discuss ANY rules.  One club must have as much input as another for this to go anywhere past this mess that's been made so far.

So you guys just decide what you want.  But we're paying our 600 bucks to this pot just like you are.  I can't hardly see how HH and Jeff Stone get to decide everything about it.

It's not our fault y'all didn't take Friday off work to come down and prefish.  And you and I both know that's all that this is about, Jeff Stone.


----------



## Reminex

I think to even it up I could post a map of lucas with everyones spots on it and show whats there that makes it a good spot.  That will stir the pot!
Oh im leavin my spots off!  Aint nobody out running me to the river pump!  I'll have 2 briggs!
seriously you could run any bank in that lake a smack 20 pounds in no time.  Walt and Donnie had never been on that lake and they went to a spot I was certain theyd zero.
They won the tourney on april 1st 3 years ago with over 20 pounds!  This will be what happens sat.  just wait and see!

Im glad everyones coming, and ill promise if I make the top six this year again ill go anywhere to fish this event next year.

Terry, how about the winner of this years event get an automatic bid to next years?


----------



## LIPS

Reminex said:


> I think to even it up I could post a map of lucas with everyones spots on it and show whats there that makes it a good spot.  That will stir the pot!
> Oh im leavin my spots off!  Aint nobody out running me to the river pump!  I'll have 2 briggs!
> seriously you could run any bank in that lake a smack 20 pounds in no time.  Walt and Donnie had never been on that lake and they went to a spot I was certain theyd zero.
> They won the tourney on april 1st 3 years ago with over 20 pounds!  This will be what happens sat.  just wait and see!
> 
> Im glad everyones coming, and ill promise if I make the top six this year again ill go anywhere to fish this event next year.
> 
> Terry, how about the winner of this years event get an automatic bid to next years?



good idea on the automatic bid


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> He will have to come to some L.W.B events to get into my wallet anymore, unless, of coarse y'all two get into it this weekend.
> 
> Oh yeah, I may let him get some more when S.J.A visits tha TRI COUNTY POND.



what pond is this?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

LIPS said:


> good idea on the automatic bid




Aint yall learned nothing yet????

Don't go making no freakin rules until you get all parties involved........................


----------



## Jerk

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Aint yall learned nothing yet????
> 
> Don't go making no freakin rules until you get all parties involved........................



Agreed.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

lips said:


> what pond is this?



high falls lake !!!!


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> high falls lake !!!!



oh ill give your money back at that one too. i only fished it once


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

JERK, JEFF, AND TVD WILL SET THE GUIDE LINES FOR THE 2011 REGIONAL.

I can understand that maybe the off limits rule was never officially laid down, however, once it was brought out ..... page 1 was the only place to find justification.

I am glad to hear that you guys are going to participate, and that you still want to meet and eat.

I take full responsibility for the break down that has occurred. Jeff Stone is a good man, and meant no harm in his actions ...... just like you N.C Guys, he just wants a fair playing field.

Jeff and the Alabama Club have been pumped about this event for 6 months, so please don't allow something that I over looked, cause you guys to have hard feelings towards Jeff. Hate on me, I'm used to it.


----------



## LIPS

Not hating on anybody but AL is heck of alot closer then NC and I know from previous post some bama boys have already been on the lake. NC however is a lot further away and cost about 100 bucks one way for gas alone to drive. So everybody took the mid of the week on off to camp and prefish.  

It is what is I guess.  C ya Saturday


----------



## Reminex

I know its not the same but lake juliette is very similar to lucas in many ways.  If yall can find fish there it will be very similar to whats going on at Lucas.  im going to head out there myself friday.  itll be good practice for the 2010 or 2011 JBAIT.


----------



## Jerk

We (NC) will all be fishing Juliette on Friday for sure.

I am coming down and fishing on Thursday. Anybody wanna take me out somewhere?


----------



## Reminex

Want to go turkey hunting thursday morning?  I got to be at work at 12 noon


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

HAWGHUNNA said:


> JERK, JEFF, AND TVD WILL SET THE GUIDE LINES FOR THE 2011 REGIONAL.
> 
> Like I said before, dont go making a bunch of freakin rules before you get all the parties involved.
> 
> Jerk is not the spokesperson for the NC clubs. I aint saying he will not be, but at this time it has not been discussed with the other clubs and a spokesperson has not been chosen. Jerk speaks for the JBFC.


----------



## bassnbrent

well how is every one doing are you pumped about this saturday like me.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> HAWGHUNNA said:
> 
> 
> 
> JERK, JEFF, AND TVD WILL SET THE GUIDE LINES FOR THE 2011 REGIONAL.
> 
> Like I said before, dont go making a bunch of freakin rules before you get all the parties involved.
> 
> Jerk is not the spokesperson for the NC clubs. I aint saying he will not be, but at this time it has not been discussed with the other clubs and a spokesperson has not been chosen. Jerk speaks for the JBFC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever, Jerk is now your window ...... if you want in, see him.
Click to expand...


----------



## MASTERBASS02

ok guys im sorry to miss all this but sunday 10 min after talking to terry on the phone my dad had a heart attack on the job with me, and i had to go be a son for a few days so i have not been here to defend me or my "state". first off me i go go any time any day i work for my self with my own rules im my own boss i dont ask for days off but some of my guys last week asked me if they could fish friday and i checked what we had all ready discussed and the last talk was not for 4 days i didnt type it just going by it. and then late in the game it was fond different and i dont think its fair i told my guys who have never been there either they cant go and yall can. from al 2 people have even seen the lake me and brent so you nc are better off then we are but that aint the point i know we were going in underdogs that aint no prob but no going in with out the same rules if yall want to prefish and come at me like that about it when i wasnt here to defend my self after brent told ya my dad had a heartattack then thats fine we will be there no matter what and going to give it our all. you want to call me out a few times on here and i dont know what thats about but i want to know. im speaking on here for my team not me.we ready to do this jerk yall make the rules your way and let me know what they are cause when we got involed i told terry you call all the shots make all the rules and we will show and do this since nc and ga couldnt we would, we dont care the rules just that they are the same buddy boy.


----------



## bassnbrent

how dout we fish then we talk about all this crap later


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Prayers have been being sent your family's way Jeff.

All is good here, I take full blame for all of this.

I know that you guys just want to fish, and at days end ..... that's what will have happened.

And the foundation for an event that hundreds of jonboat anglers will be aiming to become a part of in the future will have been laid.

Yourself, Jerk, and me will put our heads together over the next 6 months or so, and work out every detail that will put each state to be involved, at having equal odds, and a mutual site will be announced, along with off limit dates.

Good Luck to everyone that competes in this event, and thanks to every one of you for becoming a part of our first annual regional championship tournament.

P.S ..... Please send well wishes to your dad, from Team Georgia ....... We are pulling for him.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

HAWGHUNNA said:


> NCRIVERRAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ever, Jerk is now your window ...... if you want in, see him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it will be Ga. versus the JBFC then because YOUR  window to a true southeast championship goes through ME. Without ME, you aint got nothing but the JBFC.
Click to expand...


----------



## MASTERBASS02

thanks man he is doing better just the mental part of being put on 100% disability is tearing him down right now b/c they are talking a lot of changes in his life and he is brent partner and was to fish this and was in tears he wasnt going to make it and didnt wont any one to be mad b/c he couldn't go, but i am just think ful to still have him a big wake up man of whats really important. what ever makes every one happy to be there sat lets do it so we can say we did it and then we will make it a great foundation for years to come. all that is involed in this will be making history lets do it i think it went to far b/c i wasnt here so jerk knew where i was coming from not trying to put them in a bad spot just for us to be even playin field as we can get .


----------



## MASTERBASS02

river rat go away man you dont want to be part of this keep your 2 pennies man. we wanted you to be part and you declined. if you cant add positive to this dont add.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

brent whats up you ready????????????? 
over rated over rated???????????????


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

MASTERBASS02 said:


> river rat go away man you dont want to be part of this keep your 2 pennies man. we wanted you to be part and you declined. if you cant add positive to this dont add.



You know something Masterbass....................Your right.

I just wanted something like this to happen so bad and wanted to be a part of it so bad that when it all got screwed up I got a little disappointed. I really should just let go. I am going to let go.

Thanks man.....


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> HAWGHUNNA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it will be Ga. versus the JBFC then because YOUR  window to a true southeast championship goes through ME. Without ME, you aint got nothing but the JBFC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got Georgia, Alabama, and North Carolina involved so far ..... and we are reaching for Florida Clubs, maybe next year !!!
> 
> You ain't nobody's way into this deal, it never got messed up ....... just side lined for a minute. But, I think we got it figured out now.
Click to expand...


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

HAWGHUNNA said:


> NCRIVERRAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got Georgia, Alabama, and North Carolina involved so far ..... and we are reaching for Florida Clubs, maybe next year !!!
> 
> You ain't nobody's way into this deal, it never got messed up ....... just side lined for a minute. But, I think we got it figured out now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aint ever going to have NC involved.................
> 
> You see, the teams that qualified through our state tournament declined to participate because the tournament was being held on your local waters. Sort of an unfair advantage. You agreed to let in a team that has not qualified through the state tournament. That in itself was a rule infraction. Next year the same may happen again. You intend to let in a team that has not qualified? What is the other teams to think if just anyone can get in?
Click to expand...


----------



## bassnbrent

im good jeff thands yes i am ready. i guess i will have daniel to fill in for danny. i am going to see him tomarrow.


----------



## bassnbrent

well good night all


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> HAWGHUNNA said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aint ever going to have NC involved.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE (not I) already do pal.
> 
> And you try telling that to the 5 teams that are making the trip without their #1 seed
Click to expand...


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

NCRIVERRAT said:


> HAWGHUNNA said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aint ever going to have NC involved.................
> 
> You see, the teams that qualified through our state tournament declined to participate because the tournament was being held on your local waters. Sort of an unfair advantage. You agreed to let in a team that has not qualified through the state tournament. That in itself was a rule infraction. Next year the same may happen again. You intend to let in a team that has not qualified? What is the other teams to think if just anyone can get in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was editing.....
Click to expand...


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

I am their POINTS CHAMPION. 

I qualified through the state tournament. Two different things. 
None of these teams qualified to be seeded anywhere. This is a club that was allowed to fish and bring whoever they could get.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> HAWGHUNNA said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aint ever going to have NC involved.................
> 
> You see, the teams that qualified through our state tournament declined to participate because the tournament was being held on your local waters. Sort of an unfair advantage. You agreed to let in a team that has not qualified through the state tournament. That in itself was a rule infraction. Next year the same may happen again. You intend to let in a team that has not qualified? What is the other teams to think if just anyone can get in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you other N.C guys declined the invitation, the JBFC decided that N.C really did need to be represented, so they asked if they were eligible to participate as North Carolina Representatives ...... so now, just imagine how all of you guys from the other N.C Clubs practically  granted the JBFC the rights to represent North Carolina in the first annual south eastern regional jonboat championship. And we (Alabama & Georgia) thank you guys for allowing the JBFC the opportunity to come and be a part of this event.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chris S.

yall are killin me........


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Suits me fine. Just make sure that the rules state that if a state team declines to fish then any other club from the state can bring their top teams or whoever they want to compete.

That way everybody knows there is really no need to worry about qualifying or following any rules much at all because whenever HH wants to change the rules in midstream he dang well can whenever he wants. 

Check your roster and see if any of these teams are on the NC list. These are the NC qualifiers.

#1. Riverrat and Junior - 20.10
#2. Billy and Andy - 19.15
#3. Glen and Wessley - 19.1
#4. Wahoo and Ray - 13.8
#5. James and Russell - 12.8
#6. James and Doug -- 12.6


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> I am their POINTS CHAMPION.
> 
> I qualified through the state tournament. Two different things.
> None of these teams qualified to be seeded anywhere. This is a club that was allowed to fish and bring whoever they could get.



My my, how time have changed riverrat.

Did you say qualified?

When was the last time that you read through the other thread that was started to try to get this event off the ground.

This year's event is for keeps (don't get me wrong), but the event will grow over time. It took months of not giving up on the idea to get it going. However, there have been some issues that have arose. This is common place, when you try to get a bunch of men to agree on something. We now have 3 men, that decided ...... no matter how we do it, this event needs to take place and our state wants to become involved in it. In 5 days, the biggest jonboat event (by stature) ever to happen in this nation will be taking place. And you made the call, not to participate ...... you are right, you qualified, you received an invitation, and you declined. For that, I'm sorry.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Suits me fine. Just make sure that the rules state that if a state team declines to fish then any other club from the state can bring their top teams or whoever they want to compete.
> 
> That way everybody knows there is really no need to worry about qualifying or following any rules much at all because whenever HH wants to change the rules in midstream he dang well can whenever he wants.
> 
> Check your roster and see if any of these teams are on the NC list. These are the NC qualifiers.
> 
> #1. Riverrat and Junior - 20.10
> #2. Billy and Andy - 19.15
> #3. Glen and Wessley - 19.1
> #4. Wahoo and Ray - 13.8
> #5. James and Russell - 12.8
> #6. James and Doug -- 12.6



No, I believe they took their ball and went home, so we filled in for them by inviting a club that wants to play.

Maybe next time, they want let you call the shots for them.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

HAWGHUNNA said:


> NCRIVERRAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you other N.C guys declined the invitation, the JBFC decided that N.C really did need to be represented, so they asked if they were eligible to participate as North Carolina Representatives ...... so now, just imagine how all of you guys from the other N.C Clubs practically  granted the JBFC the rights to represent North Carolina in the first annual south eastern regional jonboat championship. And we (Alabama & Georgia) thank you guys for allowing the JBFC the opportunity to come and be a part of this event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you do, make up the rules as you go along?
> 
> It was 3 years ago when I first inquired with you about a multi state deal and you were all bent out of shape because we needed to qualify. Well now we do that and you decide to let anybody in. See the confusion? You make your own guys qualify, why not the teams you are competing against?
> 
> Look, I have been doing this stuff a lot longer than you. You got to get some rules and stick to them. This mess this year is fine and you will all will have fun but if you want it to actually be something you need to work with the other states and get some rules and stick to them.
Click to expand...


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Yes qualify. Some of your flunkies didn't think I could back up what I was spewing. I told them that qualifying was no problem and they didn't believe me, I guess because they couldn't. I said I could qualify seven ways to Sunday. I did.

Ok, I'M done. Yall have fun...............................


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> HAWGHUNNA said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you do, make up the rules as you go along?
> 
> It was 3 years ago when I first inquired with you about a multi state deal and you were all bent out of shape because we needed to qualify. Well now we do that and you decide to let anybody in. See the confusion? You make your own guys qualify, why not the teams you are competing against?
> 
> Look, I have been doing this stuff a lot longer than you. You got to get some rules and stick to them. This mess this year is fine and you will all will have fun but if you want it to actually be something you need to work with the other states and get some rules and stick to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that you are right NCRIVERRAT, How about this?
> 
> Jerk (N.C), Jeff (ALA.) and maybe Georgia should elect someone that knows a thing or two about jonboat tournaments (someone that has been in it as long as you) to represent us on this panel of Regional Staff Members, to put together an event that will suit everybody's expectations.
> 
> And I change the rules to benefit me. That's how Keith Howard and I became State Champions last year
Click to expand...


----------



## T LEE

Reminex said:


> Want to go turkey hunting thursday morning?  I got to be at work at 12 noon



I'll rent you a fine spot


----------



## Jerk

Yeah, Reminex, I'll go hunting Thursday AM.  Tell me where and when.  I appreciate it!

As far as the Rat stuff goes, I do wish that NC could fish as a state rather than just a club.  We had that going, but, in my opinion, Rat and his gang of brothers took what was started (by me) and ran off with it in somewhat of a "dictatorship" fashion.  Basically taking an event in its second year, hijacking it, and calling it "theirs".

That's no problem with me as long as it's handled properly by WHOEVER handles it.  It was not........

The JBFC was all but intentionally left out of the discussions on NC's state tournament.  I hope that changes this year, because despite Rat's demeanor, he's right.  If all NC clubs aren't represented, it's not going to be right.  Even if it's Rat's three clubs and the JBFC left out.  Either way, it's not legit.

HH, I'd be glad to be the "window" for NC.  However.....I would like to see how this year's NC state tournament "pans out" with Rat's groups and see if everybody really tries to play nice or if it's just going to be screwed all over the place again like it was last year with only the "in crowd" being involved beforehand.

Can't wait to fish Saturday.  Glad to be part of the first one.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

HEY ...... 

I thought that NCRIVERRAT likes eatin' crow about as much as I do, when he said that everyone involved should be included in puttin' down tha rulez, and format. Sounds like the pot callin' tha kettle black to me.

And I thought that I was the only dictator in jonboat stuff ...... go figure.

And I can't argue about the fact that, each State Team present at the Regional should evolve (top 6) from that State's Championship Tournament. That's why the other group that participated in the N.C Championship received the initial invitation to the Regional. 

As I stated earlier "I just refused to give up on trying to get this event off the ground". Now that it is, it can become what is expected from our sports anglers ...... If we work together, to make things happen.

I am extremely excited that North Carolina's JBFC stepped up, along with Alabama's BJBC to show some support towards the idea, and I also sincerely thank the top 6 teams from Georgia's State' Championship, as well as every other jonboat angler in our state, and our sponsors who have shown their support to myself and the regional event.

Thanks guys, congrats, and good luck.


----------



## Cenzo

We are all looking forward to coming down to GA and meeting everyone and having a great time fishing, win or lose. I am of the opinion that right or wrong, we have to start somewhere and work out the kinks. That being said, HH I think you are doing a good thing here. You have the ball rolling. No matter how much you/we try, everyone will never be happy! I look forward to meeting you in person on Saturday. See you then.  Vinny Moreschi-JBFC Prez


----------



## bassnbrent

lets go fishing


----------



## Jerk

Let's go!


----------



## bassnbrent

im tired of seeing your fish   hh and jerk


----------



## MASTERBASS02

this many posts on a matter thats some kind of record in here.
lets do this we ready jerk you payin for my chicken? i know you would love too.


----------



## LIPS

he will pay after we win Saturday lol


----------



## bassnbrent

you must not be fishing in the same tournament that im in. you all will be fighting for secound place.


----------



## Jerk

MASTERBASS02 said:


> this many posts on a matter thats some kind of record in here.
> lets do this we ready jerk you payin for my chicken? i know you would love too.



Yessir, after all the crud I've talked on here, I at least owe you some Buckner's chicken.  You'll be forever thankful! 

See you guys Friday!  

P.S.  Hope your dad's doing OK, Bama.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

bassnbrent said:


> you must not be fishing in the same tournament that im in. you all will be fighting for secound place.



With that being said ......

How does $1,400.00, 2 XL Tackle Warehouse zip up hoodies and a pair of plaques = 1st place (team), $300.00 2nd place (team) and $100.00 and a specially engraved Gator Grip Pro Measuring Board = big fish sound to y'all?

This matter has never been finalized either.


----------



## Jerk

bassnbrent said:


> im tired of seeing your fish   hh and jerk



Ok.  Ok.  Is this pic better for ya?  

If I ain't mistaken, that one in my right hand would break your club record for all time heaviest bag?


----------



## Reminex

only $100 for big fish? come on now!  it should be 1200, 400, and at least 200 for big fish....correction BIG BASS!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Reminex said:


> only $100 for big fish? come on now!  it should be 1200, 400, and at least 200 for big fish....correction BIG BASS!



Believe it or not ..... I'm actually asking y'allz opinions


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> Ok.  Ok.  Is this pic better for ya?
> 
> If I ain't mistaken, that one in my right hand would break your club record for all time heaviest bag?



Why didn't y'all let the guy that caught the fish get his whole body in the picture, instead of just letting him hold one fish from way over to your right?


----------



## Reminex

maybe at least 300 for big fish, or does anyone wanna put another $10 a boat on a side bet for big fish?  sorry BIG BASS.


----------



## Reminex

Jerk said:


> Ok.  Ok.  Is this pic better for ya?
> 
> If I ain't mistaken, that one in my right hand would break your club record for all time heaviest bag?



I reconize that pic, isn't that a sixth place finish yall had at varner a few years back?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Reminex said:


> I reconize that pic, isn't that a sixth place finish yall had at varner a few years back?



 , You BUSTED EM Remi.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Reminex said:


> maybe at least 300 for big fish, or does anyone wanna put another $10 a boat on a side bet for big fish?  sorry BIG BASS.



You just keep trying to give those Lee guyz a chance to take the pot with an ole slick skin don't ya?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

bassnbrent said:


> im tired of seeing your fish   hh and jerk



I will leave this avatar up for the rest of the week Brent.

Do you think that I would look better on the left side in the Regional Championship picture, or does the right side work best for me?


----------



## LIPS

Reminex said:


> I reconize that pic, isn't that a sixth place finish yall had at varner a few years back?



I thought Varner record was 31 lbs? And 30lbs had only been broken 2 times.  Those fish were almost 35lbs



HAWGHUNNA said:


> I will leave this avatar up for the rest of the week Brent.
> 
> Do you think that I would look better on the left side in the Regional Championship picture, or does the right side work best for me?



You should just crop those other two guys out and paste Jerk N Lips in and hand us the trophy buddy.


----------



## Reminex

Oh, I guess scales weight different in them mountains up there that looks like maybe 25 pounds.   I've seen 50# at varner win a tourney.  I seem to remember a tourney at varner where there were like 5 sacks over 29 pounds, but that would have been 6-7 years ago and  I don't remember well anymore.


----------



## Jerk

Reminex said:


> Oh, I guess scales weight different in them mountains up there that looks like maybe 25 pounds.   I've seen 50# at varner win a tourney.  I seem to remember a tourney at varner where there were like 5 sacks over 29 pounds, but that would have been 6-7 years ago and  I don't remember well anymore.



I almost forgot to pack my hip boots, Rem! 

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## MASTERBASS02

Come fish the river any time with us and ill give you my boat if you catch 20 pounds in a 5 hr tourny.


----------



## Reminex

Jerk said:


> I almost forgot to pack my hip boots, Rem!
> 
> Thanks for the reminder!



well I said tourney, just b/c I left out the 2-day part don't mean its getting deep in here.


----------



## bassnbrent

wow a lot of funny guys in here Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> You should just crop those other two guys out and paste Jerk N Lips in and hand us the trophy buddy.



I just ordered the plaques yesterday (courtesy of Constant Threat Baits), so, are you telling me that I need to call Mrs. Wendy and have her remove our (Ike'Ish & T.V.D) names, and put LIPS & JERK on them?



I agree with Brent, there is a bunch of comedians on this board.


----------



## Jerk

Screw fishin'.  I'm ready to eat some Buckners!

Can we just sit at Buckner's all day Saturday and eat some chicken and peach cobbler.  Whoever has the heaviest pile of bones at 3PM wins?


----------



## Cenzo

Reminex said:


> maybe at least 300 for big fish, or does anyone wanna put another $10 a boat on a side bet for big fish?  sorry BIG BASS.



I like that idea. $10 for big fish. (Bass lol)


----------



## Jim Lee

I`m in for ten!


----------



## Jerk

MASTERBASS02 said:


> Come fish the river any time with us and ill give you my boat if you catch 20 pounds in a 5 hr tourny.




I thought "Barbour County LAKE and Lee County LAKE" were both 75 acre public ponds....not rivers?????  

I will be willing to bet that most of your teams will break the ten pound mark Saturday!   Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## T LEE

Jerk said:


> Screw fishin'.  I'm ready to eat some Buckners!
> 
> Can we just sit at Buckner's all day Saturday and eat some chicken and peach cobbler.  Whoever has the heaviest pile of bones at 3PM wins?



You might want to see Chris day eat before you make that bet!!!!!!!
You have alot better chance at the lake


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> Screw fishin'.  I'm ready to eat some Buckners!
> 
> Can we just sit at Buckner's all day Saturday and eat some chicken and peach cobbler.  Whoever has the heaviest pile of bones at 3PM wins?



What time do you guys want to meet up on Friday?

And is Buckner's the official location for grubs?

P.S ...... I need to know how many Team Georgia anglers are gonna be at the restaurant on Friday night. I have tourney shirts and I need to get them to y'all.


----------



## bassnbrent

i hope to break the 20 lb mark my self


----------



## bassnbrent

you are smarter than you look jerk they are ponds. did you havy any help with that or did you figure it out by your self. he said river not ponds. and if nc team tries real hard thay may break the 5 lb mark lol


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Fishinagain wants to come down on Saturday and Grill some Hot Dawgz and Hamburgers for the field of contenders to enjoy after we weigh in. 

Any objections?


----------



## Jim Lee

He`s a good guy. Alabama & North Carolina are lucky that he isn`t fishing!


----------



## jaybo81

Jerk said:


> I almost forgot to pack my hip boots, Rem!
> 
> Thanks for the reminder!



I dont beleive hes messin with ya on that note,On another serious note i got my money on reminex,and the lee team  gonna be hard to beat em out this weekend good luck to chris,mr ted and mr jim.  Wish i was in it with yall!


----------



## LIPS

Reminex said:


> well I said tourney, just b/c I left out the 2-day part don't mean its getting deep in here.



lol.



HAWGHUNNA said:


> Fishinagain wants to come down on Saturday and Grill some Hot Dawgz and Hamburgers for the field of contenders to enjoy after we weigh in.
> 
> Any objections?



sounds like a good time. i cant wait for Saturday. 
And I'm in for another 10 or 20 bucks big fish but we need to take this up at the pay site first thing sat morning. Who's collecting if this is going to be a side bet?


----------



## Reminex

I might as well collect, its all coming back this way any way!


----------



## bassnbrent

the grill idea sounds great he might need to start about 1 pm lol. the side thing sounds cool with me


----------



## Reminex

so whats it gonna be Terry?

1200, 400, 200?
and anybody interested can throw in another 10?
which if everybody does it'll  be 380 total for big bass?

or 1400, 300, 100?
Im fine with what ever you decide.  But I like the first one better!


----------



## bassnbrent

1200 400 200  10 big bass sounds great


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

bassnbrent said:


> 1200 400 200  10 big bass sounds great



This works for me, I can live with leaving there with $780.00, a first place plaque, a zip up hoody, a sweet new ruler and Regional Champ title.

Oh, almost forgot ...... and a full belly, thanks to fishinagain.

P.S ..... Y'all may want to bring an extra drink along for the evening festivities.

And Jaybo81 ....... don't lose tha farm on this brother.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Someone get some pics, ya'll all know what happens when the tailgate drops sat morning, the b.s stops. Good luck to everyone fishing and be safe.


----------



## bassnbrent

2 more days


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Rick Burns of the SJA called today, and said that he will be supplying 2 cases of Coca Cola for the cookout.

Thanks go out to Rick Burns, and Mike Wood for treating us with drinks and food. We appreciate y'all.


----------



## LIPS

NC is in town.  I got my new briggs and harness all hooked up.  Ready to catch some fish. C ya guys on the water.


----------



## Fishinagain

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Rick Burns of the SJA called today, and said that he will be supplying 2 cases of Coca Cola for the cookout.
> 
> Thanks go out to Rick Burns, and Mike Wood for treating us with drinks and food. We appreciate y'all.



Hey thanks for the cokes.  Any donations of hotdog buns, hamburger buns, hot dogs, hamburger meat, chips, paper cups, and paper plates, charcoal and fluid will be appreciated.  Please let me know who can bring what.
Thanks and look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## LIPS

Hey, this is Jerk.  I'm using Lips' computer.  I'll have my folks bring some drinks, buns for dogs and burgers, and some Kingsford.

HH,  I have four boxes (6 assorted sizes and colors per box) of Rattle Traps, and 8 cap mounted fishing lights to throw into the grab bag pot.  You can hand 'em out however you want to the winners.  

See you guys at Buckner's?  6:30?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Thanks Jerk,

I dropped the ball on the EDGE LURES stuff, I never sent mailing info. via e-mail.

I will still try to get the baits, and mail them out.

Sorry guys.


----------



## Fishinagain

LIPS said:


> Hey, this is Jerk.  I'm using Lips' computer.  I'll have my folks bring some drinks, buns for dogs and burgers, and some Kingsford.
> 
> HH,  I have four boxes (6 assorted sizes and colors per box) of Rattle Traps, and 8 cap mounted fishing lights to throw into the grab bag pot.  You can hand 'em out however you want to the winners.
> 
> See you guys at Buckner's?  6:30?



Thanks Jerk, your help is much appreciated.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Congrats to Jay & Brake Yarter of the Georgia Jonboat Circuit representing High Voltage Bass Angler for becoming the First Annual South Eastern Regional Jonboat Team Champions.

They, along with Team Givens (3rd pl.), also representing the HVBA carried Team Georgia as we took the Regional Jonboat Cup in the inaugural event.

I will post up the final results within a couple of days, I would like to also offer congrats to Alabama's team on 2nd place and Big Fish.

Thanks to everyone for your support.


----------



## Reminex

Team Yarter and Givens y'all go back and tell the rest of high voltage how awesome Lucas is!  And add it to your schedule.

I think 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place teams had never even seen the lake.  We werent kidding when we said it would be a fair lake to fish!

I really enjoyed meeting everyone and hopefully if I can make top six again I'll be riding north next year!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Reminex said:


> Team Yarter and Givens y'all go back and tell the rest of high voltage how awesome Lucas is!  And add it to your schedule.
> 
> I think 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place teams had never even seen the lake.  We werent kidding when we said it would be a fair lake to fish!
> 
> I really enjoyed meeting everyone and hopefully if I can make top six again I'll be riding north next year!



At least, the top 4 teams had never seen the lake 

It could even be the top 5 or 6, I'm to brain dead right now to remember 

We have been talking about trying to get at least Team Virginia involved for the 2011 Championship. Tennessee was mentioned as a neutral site to host the event, as well as South Carolina.


----------



## J RAY

Just glad we could help out the team... Congrats to team Yarter on the win.

 I would like to say thanks to terry lee and all who put in the time and effort it takes to make a event like this possible you are appreciated.

Team Givens


----------



## bassnbrent

good job terry on the event.  every thing went very smooth thanks from the alabame team


----------



## Jim Lee

Cograts to Tem Yarter! Thanks to Terry Lee for hosting this event. I hope it expands every year. When the JBAIT adds more teams GA will include all best jonboat fishermen in GA. Thanks to the Alabama and North Carolina teams that came to play. You are a good bunch and obviously good fishermen. Special thanks to Mike Wood for feeding the multitude after the tournament. Here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA, Thanks man!!!  This was a great event.  I sure hope I qualify for next year's event.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

Wow! Man what an avent, it was awsome.Thanks Terry for your help and leadership.Everyone at this event was very lucky to be apart of this and if can only lead to bigger brighter days.I want to thank team North Carolina for there support, some of them said their travel was 9- 10 hours man what dedication.I also want to them them guys for them $700.00 hotdogs and burgers.Thanks to everyone once again for every thing each guy done to make it a success.Cant wait till the next one.


----------



## Cenzo

I want to say thank you to HH for putting this together. The NC guys all had a great time! We all feel that after all the **** was talked before the event, this thing really went off pretty smooth. I did not see or hear anybody that did not have a great time. We enjoyed fishing against the other clubs. My congrats to Team Georgia for taking the win. All of you did a good job. I personally enjoyed talking to the guys from the other states. I feel like this was a good starting point for even better things to come.  Thanks again to everyone that made this possible............Vinny


----------



## LIPS

Cenzo said:


> I want to say thank you to HH for putting this together. The NC guys all had a great time! We all feel that after all the **** was talked before the event, this thing really went off pretty smooth. I did not see or hear anybody that did not have a great time. We enjoyed fishing against the other clubs. My congrats to Team Georgia for taking the win. All of you did a good job. I personally enjoyed talking to the guys from the other states. I feel like this was a good starting point for even better things to come.  Thanks again to everyone that made this possible............Vinny



ditto


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Everything that happened this weekend was done because ...... even though we compete out of tin cans, does not mean that we don't deserve to have events that at least make us feel as though we have accomplished something.

This deal was put together for every deserving angler that joins,competes,and qualifies through one of the Jonboat Clubs that were willing to become a part of helping our sport grow.

I have been confident from the very beginning that everyone who decided to compete in this event would leave with the satisfaction of knowing, that hey, we gotta do this again, and boy, I hope that we qualify next year...... and I'm thrilled, that this was the case.

It was not just HH who brought this event together !!!

We had 16 other teams that were willing to travel (some from very long distances) to a lake that most of them have never even seen, spend money that they may not have been able to spare, sleep on the ground, have equipment problems, cook us food, help bring in prizes  .... ect,ect.

So there is a lot of thank yous that need to be spread around. And if there is anyone that I did not thank verbally at the tournament ....... I appreciate your support.

The foundation has been laid, now we can begin the task of making the event more affordable and desirable for those who qualify.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

*1st Annual South Eastern Jonboat Regional Results*

Here's the final results for this event .....

1st - Yarter - Yarter - 16.37 - Georgia
2nd - Lamberson - Roop - 14.79 - Alabama
3rd - Givens - Givens - 11.79 - Georgia
4th - Hawthorne - Berry - 9.63 - Alabama
5th - Ljubuncic - Jefferies - 9.14 - Georgia
6th - Standridge - Standridge - 8.78 - North Carolina
6th - Hutson - Wright - 8.78 - North Carolina
8th - Brentley - Witt -8.46 - North Carolina
9th - Burns - Day - 7.88 - Georgia
10th - Lee - Lee - 6.94 - Georgia
11th - Moreschi - Allred - 6.64 - North Carolina
12th - Curtis - King - 5.68 - North Carolina
13th - Miller - Eiland - 5.45 - Alabama
14th - Savage - Cameron - 4.33 - Alabama
15th - Lee - Howard - 3.45 - Georgia
16th - Stone - Vachon - 3.26 - Alabama
17th - Britton Folds - 1.85 - Alabama

Big Bass - Roop - Alabama - 5.51

Total 5 team combined weight.
Georgia - 52.12
North Carolina - 38.34
Alabama - 38.19


----------



## Jerk

Thanks again, everone.  My wife just changed out my gauze pads on my butt cheeks.  Took quite a whoopin'!

Good job everybody from both sides.  You Bama boys can fish....all respect your way from here on out!  GA Boys, I knew what we had comin' from y'all.  Congrats!

It might be time to discuss the "Jon Boat Federation Nation" again........now that we're all singing Kum Ba Ya around the perverbial campfire again.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I say that the sweetest thing that could have happened at this inaugural event was, that the top 4 places went to teams that had never before even looked at the lake.

Incredible talent guys, my hat's off to the anglin' display that you guys laid upon everyone.  

And yeah, we really do need to at least, start kickin' the Federation idea around again. I think that it is a great idea, but, lots of work would lie ahead to get any steam up under this one.


----------

